# Авиация > Современность >  Спарка "Стрижей"... неделька, однако :(

## Артём

«Шесть самолетов МиГ-29 авиагруппы «Стрижи», направлявшиеся в Тюмень, сели в Перми на дозаправку. Заправившись, первая пара самолетов взлетела удачно. При взлете второй пары один из самолетов сошел трассы, по предварительным сведениям из-за того, что взлетно-посадочная полоса была мокрой. Оба летчика катапультировались. Самолет разбился».


http://www.vz.ru/news/2006/7/27/43166.html

http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...4&topiccount=7

----------


## А.Мельников

Ну хоть лётчики живы.

----------


## airwolf

Всё что осталось http://teron.ru/index.php?s=ef9c18db...ost&id=1322438
Более подробно тут- http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...m=1154004807/0

----------


## Холостяк

Да уж...
Кстати буклетик у них хороший вышел!
Ссылочка:http://admin.strizhi.info/2006/07/06/57

----------


## Кент

> При взлете второй пары один из самолетов сошел c трассы, по предварительным сведениям из-за того, что взлетно-посадочная полоса была мокрой.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да уж...


Вы могли бы объяснить, почему при мокрой полосе истребитель может с неё сойти?

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				При взлете второй пары один из самолетов сошел c трассы, по предварительным сведениям из-за того, что взлетно-посадочная полоса была мокрой.
> 			
> ...


Я же предупреждал насчет Кента... уберите водку долой немедленно...

----------


## Кент

> Сообщение от Кент
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
> ...


Нееет, ты толком разъясняй!  :lol: Если могёшь, конечно...   :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

По точной информации лучше заходите на сам сайт "Стрижей:

http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1154004807

.
.

----------


## Кент

> По точной информации лучше заходите на сам сайт "Стрижей:
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1154004807


Вы могли бы объяснить, почему при взлёте с мокрой полосы  истребитель может с неё сойти?

----------


## игорь

есть такое понятие=сосклизнул :D  :D

----------


## Холостяк

Не представляю, кто может объяснить технологию «соскальзывания» с ВПП!? Возможно при разгоне для взлета по мокрой бетонке произошел боковой порыв ветра… Покрытие ВПП изношено или повреждено…Гадать бесполезно… Однако, как сказано на сайте «Стрижей», в воздухозаборники самолета при взлете попали птицы (чайки) и причем целая стая. Вот тут сразу напрашиваются множество вопросов к должностным лицам аэродрома. Действительно, военные аэродромы превратились в помойки на которых уж гнездятся стаи бакланов! Обалдеть! Где Комендант аэродрома? Должны проводить отстрел птиц, отпугивание техническими средствами, вплоть до того, что сажали солдата с Аэродромной роты с ракетницей и пачками сигнальных ракет для отпугивания птиц. Все в запустении в нашей авиации, даже элементарные вещи… И нет нужды вникать в академические тонкости «теории соскальзывания» или конструкции топливной системы самолета, если не налажена обычная «караульная служба» (как тут говорилось на соседней темке).
И сегодня еще катастрофа Су-24 с гибелью экипажа и тоже на взлете. Обратите внимание, летные происшествия стали чаще. Звания пилотов полковники и подполковники с возрастом более 40 лет… Это наводит на мысли, что наши военные летчики «постарели». Липецк – одни старички, Ахтуба, наши пилотажные группы - предпенсионный возраст… В Прибалтике «заблудился» Су-27 – майор… Су-25 упал – пилот-подполковник потерял сознание… «Стрижи» - два полковника катапультировались… Сегодня «моряки» - полковник и подполковник… Летчики постарели как и все наши военные самолеты.

Но если ближе к теме, то сейчас «Стрижам» придется проходить ВЛК и до выяснения причин аварии – отстранение от полетов. А это неприятные процедуры. А вины пилотов нет. Все в банальном содержании аэродрома. Хотя и у них дома на Кубинке, тоже состояние аэродрома ужасное. В свое время травка из шва между плитами – ЧП, а сейчас трава «по пояс» и всем поуй.

За Державу обидно!

----------


## SergM

Вот это-то и  существенно,  - сколько вообще у нас осталось самолётов в работоспособном состоянии? Про новые речь вообще не идёт - понятное дело - все новые боевые самолёты российского производства рассекают небо над Индией и Китаем, и даже в плане закупок за последние 5 лет они для Российской Армии не предусмотрены. :shock:  Тут от одного старого военлёта к другому переходит спор - колеблются от 100 пригодных к взлёту истребителей - НА ВСЮ РОССИЙСКУЮ АРМИЮ 2006 года до 2-полков - пока спорят - кто меньше даёт. Столько же - 2 полка пригодных к вылету самолётов дальних бомбардировщиков. Наши танковые войска также этим не блещут - в прошлом году государство закупило у промышленности танковую роту, в этом - батальон - то есть ОПТИМИСТИЧЕСКИЙ ПРОГНОЗ - ЗА 9 следующих лет наша армия получит ОДНУ ДИВИЗИЮ НОВЫХ ТАНКОВ (это без учёта качества, это вообще ! ) - стоит ли готовить персонал для такой армии. Нам-то пора уже лыжные навыки восстанавливать, ножи метать, там, пряжками драться и т.д. А как у вас, товарищи пилоты? Сильно опережаете в материальной части?
 :lol:

----------


## AC

> Тут от одного старого военлёта к другому переходит спор - колеблются от 100 пригодных к взлёту истребителей - НА ВСЮ РОССИЙСКУЮ АРМИЮ 2006 года до 2-полков...


Да найдется, найдется... 100 -- найдется.

----------


## SergM

Да, господа военлёты, вы становитесь РЕДКИМ И ИСЧЕЗАЮЩИМ видом на территории Росссийской Федерации - беречь и заносить в Красную книгу вас надо, персонально, поскольку вот практических лётчиков истребителей осталось тепер в РФ - от 100 до 200 человек - не может же БЫТЬ ЛЁТЧИКОВ_ОДИНОЧЕК СУЩЕСТВЕННО БОЛЬШЕ, ЧЕМ ДЛЯ НИХ ЕСТЬ САМОЛЁТОВ. А НОВЫХ САМОЛЁТОВ - НЕТ и НЕ БУДЕТ, НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕНО на ближайшие годы, новые самоёты - это для Китая!  Да, эта небольшая колонна, тихо промарширует в конце какого-нибудь парада, чтобы не портить настроение нынешнему руководству страны. У танкистов - похожая ситуация. Был вчера в МИФИ по работе, ведущий ВУЗ по подготовке инженеров атомпрома - пустыня, доходяги научные сотрудники с прежними зарплатами 3000-5000,  не знающими, где за границей приткнутся ещё на полгода, чтоб семья не померла, техника - времён очаковских - Пентиум первый пытались мне выдать за компьютер, новей второрго - ничего у них нет, аспиранты - не знающие, где подработать, тоскливые студенты - зато на входе - всё КАК БУДТО в ажуре - свирепые охранники в военной форме - по прежнему - никого не пущать - похоже, только они и получают на весь институт нормальную зарплату. В МФТИ, который наш сосед - ещё интересней - там последние 10 лет весь выпуск распределяется пополам - половина сразу за границу, половина здесь - в банки и торгующие организации. Атас. А на соседней ветке - упорно спорят - что лучше - 10:1 - Ф-22 или Су-30!
 Проснитесь, господа сис-админы и юзеры, ваши мониторные споры совершенно бессмысленны, хотя и очень увлекательны. Ажур- бонжур.  
Да, к освоению ножей, армейских ремней, вспомнил, надо бы ещё добавить кастеты, как же это я забыл, а помнил ведь - сам в жутко бандитском городе вырос - пора доставать какоенибудь старое эсесовское руководство...

----------


## juky-puky

> Да, господа военлёты, вы становитесь РЕДКИМ И ИСЧЕЗАЮЩИМ видом на территории Росссийской Федерации - беречь и заносить в Красную книгу вас надо, персонально, поскольку вот практических лётчиков истребителей осталось тепер в РФ - от 100 до 200 человек - не может же БЫТЬ ЛЁТЧИКОВ_ОДИНОЧЕК СУЩЕСТВЕННО БОЛЬШЕ, ЧЕМ ДЛЯ НИХ ЕСТЬ САМОЛЁТОВ.


- Может, конечно.  Даже должно!  :)

----------


## Viggen

> вот практических лётчиков истребителей осталось тепер в РФ - от 100 до 200 человек. Да, эта небольшая колонна, тихо промарширует в конце какого-нибудь парада, чтобы не портить настроение нынешнему руководству страны. У танкистов - похожая ситуация. Был вчера в МИФИ по работе, ведущий ВУЗ по подготовке инженеров атомпрома - пустыня, доходяги научные сотрудники с прежними зарплатами 3000-5000,  не знающими, где за границей приткнутся ещё на полгода, чтоб семья не померла, техника - времён очаковских - Пентиум первый пытались мне выдать за компьютер, новей второрго - ничего у них нет, аспиранты - не знающие, где подработать, тоскливые студенты - зато на входе - всё КАК БУДТО в ажуре - свирепые охранники в военной форме - по прежнему - никого не пущать - похоже, только они и получают на весь институт нормальную зарплату. В МФТИ, который наш сосед - ещё интересней - там последние 10 лет весь выпуск распределяется пополам - половина сразу за границу, половина здесь - в банки и торгующие организации.


Лётчиков-истребителей в России нет, так как лётчик истребитель должен много летать и применять оружие. Хороших лётчиков, летающих на истребителях, а также прочих специалистов, с моей точки зрения удивительно много, учитывая состояние ВС. На боеготовность это не влияет, боеготовых частей в России давно нет, потому что учения проводятся слишком редко.
При всем этом, я бы не преувеличивал развал в МИФИ и тем более МФТИ. В этих институтах очень много людей, обладающих глубокими знаниями и способностью логически мыслить и в тоже время лишённые моральных устоев. Если к этому добавить государственные деньги, к которым клан МФТИ имеет прямой доступ, то возможны самые разнообразные варианты с созданием и распространением оружия.
Нервничать не надо, раньше 2009, возможно даже 2016, Россия разваливаться не начнет.

----------


## Nazar

> Однако, как сказано на сайте «Стрижей», в воздухозаборники самолета при взлете попали птицы (чайки) и причем целая стая. Вот тут сразу напрашиваются множество вопросов к должностным лицам аэродрома. Действительно, военные аэродромы превратились в помойки на которых уж гнездятся стаи бакланов! возраст… 
> 
> В Прибалтике «заблудился» Су-27 – подполковник…


вот только интересно,откуда они в Перьми чаек взяли
У нас в Североморске и в лучшие годы птиц на близ лежащих сопках было всегда полно и отстреливали и сирены врубали.Да и не сказал бы я что в помойки они превратились,а на разных аэродромах бываю часто,сейчас вот за 10дневный отпуск посещу еще пять на Севере(Cевероморск 1/3,Мончегорск,Оленегорск и если все срастется Килп-Явр)

И "заблудился" в Прибалтике все-таки майор,что в принципе сутп не меняет

----------


## AC

> вот только интересно,откуда они в Перьми чаек взяли


Да могут быть и чайки запросто...
В детстве я часто бывал в районе аэродрома Упрун (Челябинская обл., рядом с Южноуральском), так там этих чаек было как в Сочи.
А все потому, что рядом:
а) водохранилище, где они гнездятся;
б) городские свалки, где они кормятся.
Так что усе могет быть...  :D

----------


## SergM

Могут быть и чайки, конечно... только в них ли дело - чайки ли главный непобедимый враг Российской Авиации ? :lol: 
У меня один из добрых приятелей, одноклассник бывший, бывший же военный, официальный пенсионер, служил он в соответствующих местах, сейчас он предприниматель средней руки, но из наших - считается самым "крутым" - на Лексусе, ездит, а до этого на Мерсе-300, но жабо задавило, "не могу, говорит, как нормальный советский человек,за замену лампочки в ентом Мерсе 150 долларов платить, рука не подымается", так со сгоревшей лампочкой и продал, так вот он сына некоторое время назад в МАИ пристраивал. Так вот я ему и его друзьям-предпринимателям и объяснял - "А зачем? Почему ему-сыну потом на рынке кроссовками торговать будет сподручней с дипломом МАИ(МАТИ, МИИГА и т.д...)? Разве так это будет престижно, что вот - закончил ведущий ВУЗ прекратившей своё существование Российской авиации? Это очень круто - перед соседними торговками ходить гоголем, грудь колесом.... "  :lol:  Они меня, конечно слушали, но поступили как решили,правда сын потом оттуда ушел - по своим причинам. А вообще-то - пора, давно пора у нас в РОССИИ ВСЕ АВИАЦИОННЫЕ ВУЗЫ ЗАКРЫТЬ, а авиацию - ликвидировать - именно ЭТО ДИКТУЕТ ПОЛИТИКА ПАРТИИ - НА СОВРЕМЕННОМ ЭТАПЕ, конкретно, ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНАЯ ПОЗИЦИЯ НА ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОМ УРОВНЕ ЗАКУПОК  КАК ВОЕННОЙ АВИАЦИОННОЙ ТЕХНИКИ, так и ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНАЯ ЖЕ ПОЗИЦИЯ  - нынешнего и прошлого хозяина государственной авиа-компании АЭРОФЛОТ,  зятя гр. Ельцина Б.Н.(какое почётное  :P звание) - гр. Окулова - РООССИЙСКИЕ САМОЛЕТЫ ЭКВИВАЛЕНТНОГО ЗАПАДНЫМ КАЧЕСТВА В РОССИЙСКУЮ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННУЮ АВИАКОМПАНИЮ - НЕ ЗАКУПАТЬ!  :shock: Конкретно, непрерывно отказываясь многие годы своего правленияот своих обещаний по закупкам Ил-96 по ужезаключенным договорам  по отмене ввозных пошлин на дорогущие иномарки, теперь уже объявлено официально, что и обсуждается на aviaport.ru - что гр. Окулов твёрдо решил закупить на млрд уже десятки Аэробусов семейств А-32х ! Это при том, что технико-экономически не уступающее ему семейство уже летающих  Российских самолётов Ту-204х(но ТОЛЬКО НЕ в ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОМ Аэрофлоте) полностью перекрывает всех этих Аэробусов! Рукводоство - всё в том же духе Ельцынского семейства - типа, один раз живём - будет по земле рассекать на Мерседесах, а летать - принципиально, на Аэробусах, сколько бы они не стоили, поганые Ю, мы же, ельцины - "настоящие европейцы". В общем, разрушительные итоги правления государственной гражданской авиацией России гр. Окуловым точно соответствуют таким же разрушительным итогам правления его тестя - гр. Ельцина (после них - хоть потоп) - Аэрофлот потерял бОльшую часть зарубежных маршрутов, а существуют последние годы преимущественно на пошлину-роялти, перечисляемую западными авиакомпаниями прямо в общую кассу Аэрофлота, за вычитанием небольшой пошлины в госбюджет. Да и разве могут быть другими итоги правления гр. Окулова при его принципиально анти-российской позиции - семейство Ту-204, несмотря на его успешную эксплуатацию даже за рубежом - гр. Окуловым даже не рассматривалось - будем принципиально рассекать на Мерседесах. Так что не рассчитывайте, господа авиаторы - при нынешнем правлении в России авиация - НИКАКАЯ -НЕ НУЖНА, при нынешнем правлении в России - авиация обречена на вымирание, а значит - незачем и предпринимателям посылать своих детей в любые авиа-ВУЗЫ, а сами эти ВУЗЫ требуется НЕМЕДЛЕННО ЛИКВИДИРОВАТЬ - ЗАКРЫТЬ, это будет ОЧЕНЬ "БОЛЬШАЯ ЭКОНОМИЯ", которой как раз хватит на разовую закупку Мерседесов и Аэробусов нынешнему руководству Российской авиации и части правительства - после них - хоть потоп (Людовик ХIII, который, правда очень плохо кончил... :cry: )

----------


## Viggen

> Это при том, что технико-экономически не уступающее ему семейство уже летающих  Российских самолётов Ту-204х полностью перекрывает всех этих Аэробусов!


Это не соответствует действительности. Все пассажирские авиакомпании считают, что Ту-204-100 хуже A321-200, а Ту-204-300 хуже A320-210. Поэтому в Европе они используются для перевозки грузов, а не пассажиров.

----------


## SergM

А я твёрдо уверен, как и многие другие люди, что не соответствует действительности как раз ваше утверждение - ни по технико-экономическим показателям лайнеров, ни по субъетивным оценкам тех, кто на них летает. По топливной эффективности - Ту-204 семейство ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ЭКВИВАЛЕНТНО семейству А-320х - везде указывается расход 19-20 г/пасс*км, разница - в десятых грамма! И стали бы иностранные экспресс-почтовые компании на этих Ту грузы возить, если бы это было не так! Очень надо!! Они в массе своей - европейские авиакомпании делают как раз то, что должны - ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮТ АВИАПРОМ СВОЕЙ СТРАНЫ, который, между прочим, больше 20 лет работал в убыток, прежде чем в труде и натуге выдать, наконец, это более-менее ! жизнеспособное семейство А320! И ничего, терпели, итеперь, вот естественно, закупают его - это европейцы закупают, потому что естественно, противоестественно было бы если бы они все вдруг на Ту перешли :D А вот у нас с этой точки зрения делают прямо противоестественные, разрушительные вещи - вместо своих эквивалентных или лучших (см. ниже) готовых лайнеров СТАРАЮТСЯ закупить импортные такие же, худшие, и в любом случае более дорогие.
Далее, ещё насчёт "лучшести" А-320 семейства. Не ссылайтесь вы на какие-то "мнения" известных только вам анонимных "экспертов" неизвестных "авиакомпаний". Просто скажите, например - каким самолётом из семейства А-320 х можно заменить Ту-204-300 летающие СЕЙЧАС, еженедельно из Домодедово и Санкт-Петербурга во Владивосток? Плиз, смелее, свои предположения ????????? :lol: 

И не надейтесь - эти ваши "мнения" я не устану опровергать - ФАКТАМИ!
Может ещё про НАДЁЖНОСТЬ и БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ лайнеров поговорим, с конкретными примерами :D 
Сергей Мизин

----------


## Жора

Нуте-с, не всё так плохо, как кажется, но и не всё так просто. "Аэрофлот" от 96-х не отказывается, он их продолжает эксплуатировать, от того контракта тоже никто больше не пытается отбрехаться. По крайней мере, официально. Тут проблема в другом. Самолёты нужны уже сейчас, а наша промышленность не в состоянии вовремя их поставить в нужном количестве. Довели-с. Дело не в физической невозможности, а в том, что в "Эйрбасе" и "Боинге" тоже, к сожалению, не дети сидят, и готовы свои коммерческие интересы отстаивать любыми способами. В том числи и посредством уничтожения конкурентов.
Несколько лет назад китайцы имели неосторожность заключить котнракт о поставке тех самых Ту-204. Самолёт отличный, спору нет, только до сих пор ни одного они так и не получили. Поднимали вопрос на правительственном уровне - начиналось мямление, больше напоминающее отмазки, чем конструктивный разговор. При том, что, вроде бы, с нашей стороны все заинтересованы в выполнении этого контракта и заключении последующих. 
Моё мнение: всё будет хорошо, но, к сожалению, далеко не сразу. Слишком сильное противодействие.

Специально для виггена:

Ни в 2009, ни в 2016, ни когда либо ещё, Россия не развалится. Не дождётесь! Это я точно знаю.
И лётчики-истребители, равно как штурмовики, бомбардировщики, и так далее, у нас тоже есть. 
У вас в Израиле за подобные высказывания в отношении своих вояк морду не бьют?

----------


## SergM

Жора, жму руку,
это второй форум на котором, по крайней мере присутствует ясная Российская позиция.

----------


## Жора

> Жора, жму руку,
> это второй форум на котором, по крайней мере присутствует ясная Российская позиция.


Принято! :D 
А первый форум - это какой?

----------


## AC

> Жора, жму руку,
> это второй форум на котором, по крайней мере присутствует ясная Российская позиция.


Ясная Российская позиция не добвлает нашим пассажирским самолетам западного качества.

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от SergM
> 
> Жора, жму руку,
> это второй форум на котором, по крайней мере присутствует ясная Российская позиция.
> 
> 
> Ясная Российская позиция не добвлает нашим пассажирским самолетам западного качества.


Российским самолетам нужно не столько качество (и так неплохо), сколько усиленное политическое лоббирование. А вот здесь "ясная российская позиция" как раз кстати   :Wink:

----------


## maxik

зайдите в соседнюю ветку) полеты су-27)  малолетают? 
потмоу самолеты и падают потмоу чтолетают.... просто у все считают что самолеты не летают, если  гдето чтото упало значит были полеты...не верно....унас уже год а то и больше полеты 2-3 раза в неделю... ) летают...))

----------


## Nazar

> зайдите в соседнюю ветку) полеты су-27)  малолетают? 
> потмоу самолеты и падают потмоу чтолетают.... просто у все считают что самолеты не летают, если  гдето чтото упало значит были полеты...не верно....унас уже год а то и больше полеты 2-3 раза в неделю... ) летают...))


Бесспорно,сейчас стали летать чаще чем в 90х, и падают они потому-что без этого никак

----------


## Viggen

> По топливной эффективности - Ту-204 семейство ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ЭКВИВАЛЕНТНО семейству А-320х - везде указывается расход 19-20 г/пасс*км, разница - в десятых грамма! И стали бы иностранные экспресс-почтовые компании на этих Ту грузы возить, если бы это было не так! Очень надо!! Они в массе своей - европейские авиакомпании делают как раз то, что должны. 
> скажите, например - каким самолётом из семейства А-320 х можно заменить Ту-204-300 летающие СЕЙЧАС, еженедельно из Домодедово и Санкт-Петербурга во Владивосток?


Ту-204 неплохой грузовой самолет, но для пассажиро-перевозок он непригоден, так как он не имеет преимуществ перед А321 по грузоподьемности, а весит значительно больше. Европейские компании зарабатывают деньги, а не поддерживают промышленность.
Дальность Ту-204-300 полезна для части российских рейсов, для рейсов, составляющих основы рынка, она не нужна.

----------


## Viggen

> Несколько лет назад китайцы имели неосторожность заключить котнракт о поставке тех самых Ту-204. 
> Ни в 2009, ни в 2016, ни когда либо ещё, Россия не развалится. Это я точно знаю.
> И лётчики-истребители, равно как штурмовики, бомбардировщики, и так далее, у нас тоже есть. 
> У вас в Израиле


То есть, кроме всего прочего, российские компании часто не соблюдают условия контракта, что отражается на спросе. Поэтому даже грузовые компании мало используют Ту-204 в сравнении с другими самолетами.
Сокровенные знания мало впечатляют. В 1979-81 я с многими ура-коммунистами на эту тему разговаривал, все говорили что СССР будет жить долго.
Де юре летчики есть, де факто боевых летчиков нет. В Израиле (не делайте умозаключений, у Вас плохо получается - Израиль не "у меня") летчики много летают и применяют оружие, подтверждение чего есть даже на русском телевидении.

----------


## Кент

> Сообщение от Жора
> 
> У вас в Израиле...
> 
> 
>  Hе делайте умозаключений, у Вас плохо получается - Израиль не "у меня"


*"Ой ты, гой еси, добрый молодец!"*  :D

----------


## SergM

> Сообщение от SergM
> 
> Жора, жму руку,
> это второй форум на котором, по крайней мере присутствует ясная Российская позиция.
> 
> 
> Принято! :D 
> А первый форум - это какой?


А первый, который я нашел, - на www.aviaport.ru
Ещё пара - тройка в которых я участвовал - имеет явно про-западную административную линию: удаляются сообщения и целые ветви-темы, которые не соответствуют этой генеральной линии не-нашей партии - это и www.avia.ru, который судя по характеру удаляемых ветвей и редакторских правок принадлежит капиталу, близкому к бывшим хозяевам Аэрофлота - Абрамычу и Семье, и www.aviaforum.ru, там ситуация путанней, но настрой ихней авиационной администрации - авиацию в России надо давить!

----------


## Viggen

> Ой ты, гой еси, добрый молодец


Ряшку закройте, дорогой товарищ.

----------


## Артём

> Де юре летчики есть, де факто боевых летчиков нет. В Израиле (не делайте умозаключений, у Вас плохо получается - Израиль не "у меня") летчики много летают и применяют оружие, подтверждение чего есть даже на русском телевидении.


Израиль маленький, и летчиков там не шибко много, отсюда большой "удельный" налёт. Что до применения, то вот придумали сейчас себе очередной повод поприменять оружие - и применяют.  

У нас налет в штурмовых частях и армейской авиации в периоды чеченских компаний тоже разительно отличались в лучшую сторону от налета прочих строевых летчиков, да и с применением оружия, надо полагать, неплохо было (оно, может, не шибко "умное", ну да что было - то и применяли). 

А вот про ряшку - это вы сами бросьте, дорогой товарищ. Бо когда мы в Чечне духов на своей земле давим, отчего-то везде вой о правах человека стоит, а когда ваш любимый Израиль, г-н юдофил, сотнями валит гражданское население соседнего _независимого государства_ , любое слово поперек подобные вам тут же называют гнусным антисемитизмом...

----------


## Жора

Применение оружия храбрыми сионистами по жилым кварталам арабских городов - с точки зрения приобретения боевого опыта примерно на уровне бомбометания по полигону. Причём в простых метеоусловиях (сложных там в это время года быть не должно). С этим не то что у нас, даже у арабов никто не облажается. А вот опыта реальных боевых действий у израильской военщины нет уже лет 20. А когда был - не всё было так просто. Тогда старички 21-е валили Ф-15, не стесняя себя тем фактом, что это техника разных поколений.

----------


## Артём

> Применение оружия храбрыми сионистами по жилым кварталам арабских городов - с точки зрения приобретения боевого опыта примерно на уровне бомбометания по полигону. Причём в простых метеоусловиях (сложных там в это время года быть не должно). С этим не то что у нас, даже у арабов никто не облажается. А вот опыта реальных боевых действий у израильской военщины нет уже лет 20. А когда был - не всё было так просто. Тогда старички 21-е валили Ф-15, не стесняя себя тем фактом, что это техника разных поколений.


Объективности ради надо заметить, что СМУ там запросто могут образовываться после первого же попадания в район цели мало-мальски серьезного боеприпаса - дым, пыль, всё закрыто, системы лазерного наведения "отдыхают"... это у всех так - у нас, арабов, евреев, амеров.

А вот про то, как 21-е валили F-15 - поподробнее, если можно. Последняя серьезная заваруха с применением авиации была в районе 82 года, и что-то я не припомню таких данных...

----------


## Viggen

Г-н роттенфюрер, Вам не следовало утруждать себя составлением предложений, следовало написать "Хайль Гитлер, бей жидобольшевиков".
Чтобы воодушевить Вас, привожу практический пример применения высокоточного оружия Россией в Чечне, а именно удар ракетами "Точка" по центральному рынку Грозного 21 октября 1999. Пример показывает высокий уровень выучки российских солдат, сумевших не только запустить ракеты, но и попасть в цель. 
В Кане тем временем внезапно оказывается, что погибло ровно в два раза меньше человек, чем заявляли СМИ, и что из дома таки стреляли ракетами. Но это не может помешать партайгеноссе-химику раскрыть планы вселенских евреев.

----------


## Артём

> Г-н роттенфюрер, Вам не следовало утруждать себя составлением предложений, следовало написать "Хайль Гитлер, бей жидобольшевиков".


Ну вот за это вам можно уже и в бубен дать: приравнять к фашисту - это уже не "антисемит" вякнуть, а почва для разбирательства со стороны ГП. А всё почему? Потому аргументация у вас - никакая.




> Чтобы воодушевить Вас, привожу практический пример применения высокоточного оружия Россией в Чечне, а именно удар ракетами "Точка" по центральному рынку Грозного 21 октября 1999. Пример показывает высокий уровень выучки российских солдат, сумевших не только запустить ракеты, но и попасть в цель.


Да вы, батенька, совсем ламер. Это "Точка"-то высокоточное оружие?Комплекс 'Точка' имеет среднее круговое отклонение 250 м - примерно как боевые блоки межконтинентальных баллистических ракет. Учите матчасть.

Также, поскольку вы явно в танке, повторяю: российские солдаты наводят порядок на СВОЕЙ земле, а вот израильские - на ЧУЖОЙ. 




> В Кане тем временем внезапно оказывается, что погибло ровно в два раза меньше человек, чем заявляли СМИ, и что из дома таки стреляли ракетами. Но это не может помешать партайгеноссе-химику раскрыть планы вселенских евреев.


Где это оказывается, по чьим это данным? По израильским? А вот по другим источникам выходит, что погибло _больше_, чем сообщалось изначально. Да и не только в Кане дело, сами прекрасно знаете... Ах, из дома стреляли ракетами? Как вы себе эту картину представляете, интересно: из дома - ракетами? Фильтруйте лапшу, которую вам вешают на уши. Израиль воюет, пропаганда в воюющей стране работает на полную катушку - это нормально, кстати говоря. Только вот верить ей - признак либо глупости, либо одиозности.

----------


## Кент

> А вот опыта реальных боевых действий у израильской военщины нет уже лет 20.


_"Израильская военщина известная всему свету!
Как мать, говорю, и как женщина, требую их к ответу!"_
Они, Жора, на полигонах натовских тренируются, против натовских лётчиков условно воюют.



> А когда был - не всё было так просто. Тогда старички 21-е валили Ф-15, не стесняя себя тем фактом, что это техника разных поколений.


Не, Жора, это тебе фуфло нагнали! 
И МиГ-23 не валил там F-15. И МиГ-25 не валил.   :)

----------


## Артём

Эээ... обратимся к истокам :). В соответствии с книжкой "История ВВС Израиля. Крылья возмездия" (бугагага... простите) М.А. Жирохова:

1) _Возможно_, F-15 был потерян 27 июня 1979 года в результате столкновения 6 МиГ-21 с группой F-15 и Кфиров (палестинцы обнародовали информацию о захвате в плен израильского летчика) (стр. 246)

2) 29 июля 1981 года МиГ-25 сбил F-15 (и израильтяне это признают, стр. 250)

Ну и про МиГ-23 - 4 июля 1982 года недавно поставленные Сирии МиГ-23МЛ без потерь сбили 2 израильских F-15A, а «несколько позже» (возможно, 04.12.82) - ещё 1 F-15 и 1 F-4E. Этого уже не арабские и не израильские, а советские (???) данные.

----------


## Барс

> Где это оказывается, по чьим это данным? По израильским? А вот по другим источникам выходит, что погибло _больше_, чем сообщалось изначально. Да и не только в Кане дело, сами прекрасно знаете... Ах, из дома стреляли ракетами? Как вы себе эту картину представляете, интересно: из дома - ракетами? Фильтруйте лапшу, которую вам вешают на уши. Израиль воюет, пропаганда в воюющей стране работает на полную катушку - это нормально, кстати говоря. Только вот верить ей - признак либо глупости, либо одиозности.


Вас не затруднит ссылку привести на эти самые "другие источники"? А то даже такая столь любящая Израиль организация, как Красный Крест признала, что погорячились с количеством. И еще вот такие интересные вопросы поднимаются: http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/188571.php

----------


## juky-puky

> Эээ... обратимся к истокам :). В соответствии с книжкой "История ВВС Израиля. Крылья возмездия" (бугагага... простите) М.А. Жирохова:
> 
> 1) _Возможно_, F-15 был потерян 27 июня 1979 года в результате столкновения 6 МиГ-21 с группой F-15 и Кфиров (палестинцы обнародовали информацию о захвате в плен израильского летчика) (стр. 246)
> 
> 2) 29 июля 1981 года МиГ-25 сбил F-15 (и израильтяне это признают, стр. 250)
> 
> Ну и про МиГ-23 - 4 июля 1982 года недавно поставленные Сирии МиГ-23МЛ без потерь сбили 2 израильских F-15A, а «несколько позже» (возможно, 04.12.82) - ещё 1 F-15 и 1 F-4E. Этого уже не арабские и не израильские, а советские (???) данные.


- Найдите здесь F-15 и проверьте по списку, чтобы расхожие враки не тиражировать:
http://home.sprynet.com/~anneled/IAFinventory.html

----------


## Жора

> Г-н роттенфюрер...



А почему не рейхсфюрер? Или не штандартенфюрер? Кстати, бить кого-либо я не призываю. И лично никого, заметьте, не обзывал ни фашистом, ни сионистом, ни какими-либо ещё нехорошими словами. О моём отношении к нацистам и их приспешникам можете прочитать (освежить память) в соседней ветке про Ка-50/Ми-28, на первых её страничках. Кстати, сдаётся мне, Ваша позиция по отношению к ним была куда лояльней, чем моя. Откуда такая непоследовательность? Или же это просто желание побольше обгадить Русь-матушку? За это в приличных домах морду бьют. 




> Но это не может помешать партайгеноссе-химику раскрыть планы вселенских евреев.


А товарищ, тем более по партии, Вам тамбовский волк. И не химик я, не надо меня ни с кем путать. И что это за инопланетяне такие - вселенские евреи? И что они такое планируют, что кто-то собирается их планы раскрывать? Боюсь, рискуете поссориться ещё и с еврейской диаспорой, осторожнее надо быть в высказываниях.
З.Ы.: а "Точкой" попали именно туда, куда целились. Это со слов генерала Трошева.[/quote]

----------


## juky-puky

> Ах, из дома стреляли ракетами? Как вы себе эту картину представляете, интересно: из дома - ракетами?


- "Элементарно, Ватсон!", вот ПУ прячутся в домах:
http://www.nfc.co.il/uploadvideo/VV-861705958843232.wmv
Есть ПУ, что стоят на крышах, есть - что в подвалах.
Вот тут есть кадры с ПУ, размещённой на крыше жилого дома:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIT2YfXXjmI&eurl=

----------


## Артём

> - Найдите здесь F-15 и проверьте по списку, чтобы расхожие враки не тиражировать: 
> http://home.sprynet.com/~anneled/IAFinventory.html


Я вам привел ссылку на известное печатное издание явно произраильского толка, которое _признает_ эту потерю, а вы - на неясно кем составленную сетевую писульку. Так что прислушайтесь к собственному совету насчет тиражирования врак ;)




> Вас не затруднит ссылку привести на эти самые "другие источники"? А то даже такая столь любящая Израиль организация, как Красный Крест признала, что погорячились с количеством.


http://rian.ru/analytics/20060731/52056070.html - фигурирует цифра 60. В первоначальных сообщениях говорилось о 30 с небольшим. 




> "Элементарно, Ватсон!", вот ПУ прячутся в домах: 
> http://www.nfc.co.il/uploadvideo/VV-861705958843232.wmv


Вот по этой ссылке в первой части ролика отчетливо видно, как ракеты стартуют с позиции у перекрестка дорог - отнюдь не с крыши и не из здания. Далее мы видим мутные кадры с грузовиками (неизвестно с каким грузом), подъезжающими к неизвестно каким зданиям. Никаких ПУ на крыше мы не видим (нечто прямоугольное с таким же успехом может быть выводом вентиляционной шахты). В конце мы видим пуск ракеты, как гласят титры, из "populated area" - и опять-таки это никакое не здание, а участок дороги, обрамленной лесом. 

По первой ссылке ПУ четко определяется лишь в единственном кадре в середине записи, по которому совершенно нельзя сказать, что установлена она на _жилом_ и _не покинутом жителями_ доме. 

Жуки, ну и...? Не возникает ли у вас ощущения, что из вас дурака делают ;)? Помнится, когда натовцы разбомбили пару колонн беженцев в Югославии, они, по крайней мере, признали сей прискорбный факт, хотя тоже могли бы показать мутные пленки с комментариями типа: "это не трактор, это танк".

----------


## juky-puky

> - Найдите здесь F-15 и проверьте по списку, чтобы расхожие враки не тиражировать: 
> http://home.sprynet.com/~anneled/IAFinventory.html
> 
> 
> Я вам привел ссылку на известное печатное издание явно произраильского толка, которое _признает_ эту потерю, а вы - на неясно кем составленную сетевую писульку. Так что прислушайтесь к собственному совету насчет тиражирования врак ;)


- Издание (российское) опираясь на источники (палестинские) признаёт потёрю (израильскую).
Проблема в том, что Израиль её не признаёт...  :twisted: 



> Вас не затруднит ссылку привести на эти самые "другие источники"? А то даже такая столь любящая Израиль организация, как Красный Крест признала, что погорячились с количеством.
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://rian.ru/analytics/20060731/52056070.html - фигурирует цифра 60. В первоначальных сообщениях говорилось о 30 с небольшим.


- Вообще-то погибших там - 28, хотя в принципе это ничем не лучше и не хуже 50. 



> "Элементарно, Ватсон!", вот ПУ прячутся в домах: 
> http://www.nfc.co.il/uploadvideo/VV-861705958843232.wmv
> 
> 
> По первой ссылке ПУ четко определяется лишь в единственном кадре в середине записи, по которому совершенно нельзя сказать, что установлена она на _жилом_ и _не покинутом жителями_ доме.


- Где же, по-Вашему, все эти пусковые установки прячутся? 
*Посмотрите вторую ссылку внимательно.*



> Жуки, ну и...? Не возникает ли у вас ощущения, что из вас дурака делают ;)?


- На этом форуме?   :Wink:  Да некоторые *пытаются делать*.  :twisted: 



> Помнится, когда натовцы разбомбили пару колонн беженцев в Югославии, они, по крайней мере, признали сей прискорбный факт, хотя тоже могли бы показать мутные пленки с комментариями типа: "это не трактор, это танк".


- Израильтяне признали факт бомбёжки этого дома. Но пока *выясняют, почему он взорвался через 7 часов после бомбардировки и что там в подвале в течение этого времени делали жители?* После того, как взорвалась первая бомба, их не только должны были эвакуировать доблестные хизбаллоны (все погибшие - члены их семей), но и они сами должны были из того подвала убежать без оглядки.

----------


## Барс

> http://rian.ru/analytics/20060731/52056070.html - фигурирует цифра 60. В первоначальных сообщениях говорилось о 30 с небольшим.


Сначала говорилось о 56, потом признали, что вдвое меньше. Кроме того, есть серьезные сомнения в том, что эти люди вообще погибли в результате бомбежки именно этого здания. Почитайте мою ссылку выше.

----------


## Viggen

> Ну вот за это вам можно уже и в бубен дать: приравнять к фашисту - это уже не "антисемит" вякнуть, а почва для разбирательства со стороны ГП. А всё почему? Потому аргументация у вас - никакая.
> Да вы, батенька, совсем ламер. Это "Точка"-то высокоточное оружие?Комплекс 'Точка' имеет среднее круговое отклонение 250 м - примерно как боевые блоки межконтинентальных баллистических ракет. Учите матчасть.
> повторяю: российские солдаты наводят порядок. 
> Где это оказывается, по чьим это данным? По израильским? А вот по другим источникам выходит, что погибло больше, чем сообщалось изначально. Да и не только в Кане дело, сами прекрасно знаете... Ах, из дома стреляли ракетами? Как вы себе эту картину представляете, интересно: из дома - ракетами?


То, что Вы нацист по образу мышления, не нуждается в аргументации, так как Вашы сообщения говорят сами за себя.
Высокоточное оружие это определение, основанное на вероятности уничтожения типовой цели первым выстрелом, а не КВО или ПО в метрах.
"Жидобольшевики зверски напали на священных арийцев, Хайль Гитлер."
Геноссе слишком часто читает "Германише Лайтхефте". Ливанское правительство это объявило позавчера, истинно арийские источники есть в достаточном количестве в Интернете. Более того, оказывается в доме был подъезд и из него стреляли арийцы. Стрелявшие арийцы не справились с заданием, так как хотя мирных жителей закупорили в подъезде и убрали все оружие, по недосмотру половине людей удалось спастись после обрушения здания. В связи с этим операции по расакрытию сущности еврейских людоедов следует усилить.

----------


## Viggen

> - Издание (российское) опираясь на источники (палестинские) признаёт потёрю (израильскую).


Автора этой книги уже разоблачил геноссе Владислав Морозов в третьем номере журнала "История Авиации" за 2002 год. Роттенфюрер "Артем" не в курсе развития идеологии Великой Германии.

----------


## Артём

Жуки, издание-то не российское  :P 

Виггену: http://www.vz.ru/columns/2006/7/21/42439.html - прочтите. Хорошая, взвешенная статья, в уважаемом издании. Если лень идти по ссылке - текст привожу ниже. 

И запомните - я не нацист, и даже не националист. Я всего лишь не люблю тех, кто избрал своей стезей лизать кому-либо задницу и попутно очернять страну, на языке которой говорит - в частности, вас. Вы, Вигген, просто паталогический юдофил, причем худшего толка - юдофил, евреем не являющийся. А ваша одиозная одержимость фашистской терминологией всего лишь подчеркивает, что с вами и разговаривать не о чем - такие, как вы, понимают только язык силы.

*Израиль-Ливан. Презумпция холокоста*

В конце шестидесятых годов прошлого века на одном дружественном Советскому Союзу фестивале детского кино случился интересный инцидент. 

Фаворитом фестиваля считался фильм «Неуловимые мстители», но возглавлявший жюри итальянский детский писатель Джанни Родари, автор сказки про Чиполлино и большой друг советской детворы, неожиданно для всех заявил, что лучше со скандалом покинет фестиваль, чем станет вручать главный приз советскому боевику. «Что случилось, Джанни?» – спросили его коллеги по жюри. «Этот фильм нельзя показывать детям, – отвечал писатель. – Как вы этого не понимаете? Ведь в этом фильме дети убивают!» 

Жюри сочло аргумент Родари убедительным, «Неуловимые» остались без главного приза. 


«Никакой холокост не дает нынешнему Израилю права вести себя со своими соседями так, как не повела бы себя в аналогичной ситуации ни одна страна мира» Я вспомнил эту историю, когда в Интернете появились фотографии агентства «Франс Пресс», на которых юные (лет десяти) израильтянки расписывают адресованные Ливану снаряды трогательными лозунгами, что-то вроде «Шейху Насралле из Израиля с любовью». Нынешние ливано-израильские столкновения вообще богаты живописной (а часто – просто жуткой) фотохроникой, но почему-то именно эти снимки вызвали наиболее бурные обсуждения в Интернете и за его пределами. Меня эти споры тоже не оставили равнодушным, и я решил написать колонку во «ВЗГЛЯД» о событиях вокруг Ливана, о нашем к ним отношении, об отношении к ним наших бывших соотечественников, которые теперь живут на Ближнем Востоке. 

Написал. Перечитал. Понял, что такой текст публиковать ни в коем случае нельзя. Не то чтобы в нем было что-то неполиткорректное или каким-то иным образом ужасное – нет, не было. Я не упрекал евреев в ритуальном распитии крови христианских младенцев, не цитировал «Протоколы сионских мудрецов», не раскрывал настоящие еврейские имена самых кровавых чекистов, не ставил под сомнение факт гибели шести миллионов евреев во время холокоста и даже не говорил, что у меня много друзей-евреев (из школьного курса толерантности я помню, что такие фразы могут произносить только антисемиты). Более того – в написанном мною тексте о ливано-израильском конфликте ни разу не упоминалось даже слово «еврей» или какое-то другое слово, производное от этого корня. Нормальный, по большому счету, нейтральный текст – о войне, о том, как к ней относятся люди, о том, как, с моей точки зрения, стоит относиться к войне, и о том, как должны вести себя на войне дети. Я писал этот текст, перечитывал его, стирал, начинал заново, убирал какие-то спорные слова – пришлось даже пожертвовать безумно мне нравящимся выражением «казус белли» (так называется формальный повод для войны – например, убийство эрцгерцога Фердинанда 28 июня 1914 года, нападение переодетых поляками немцев на Германию 31 августа 1939 года или нападение переодетых финнами красноармейцев на советскую погранзаставу 30 ноября того же года), – и все равно получалось что-то не то. Изрядно разозлившись, я задумался: в чем дело? 

И понял. Все дело в том, что любой, самый нейтральный комментарий, хотя бы чуть-чуть касающийся государства Израиль, – не обязательно на нынешнюю трагическую тему, по какому угодно вопросу – от проблем медицинского страхования до паспортно-визового режима, – при желании может быть истолкован как проявление антисемитизма. Кто-то просто скажет: «Фу, антисемит!» – а кто-то почти сочувственно и со знанием дела начнет объяснять: мол, это Россия так устроена, что «возрождение русской государственнической идеи немыслимо без антисемитизма» и «осуждение Израиля под тем или иным соусом – это часть идеологической диареи (sic! – ред.), которая должна плескаться в голове у истинного русского державника» (в кавычках – прямые цитаты одного известного израильского блоггера), и если начать объяснять, что все совсем не так, что антисемитизм не имеет никакого отношения к популярным в России идеологиям, что последний более-менее, с огромной натяжкой, проарабский (и, значит, антиизраильский) политик с треском проиграл выборы в декабре 1999 года, а с тех пор Россия находится хоть и в молчаливом, но все-таки союзничестве с Израилем, благодарная ему за то, что он был и остается, по сути, единственной влиятельной страной, в которой нет своей Ванессы Редгрейв или своего Андрея Бабицкого, – единственной влиятельной страной, которая не держит в своем кармане фиги по наиболее болезненному для России вопросу – вопросу терроризма, – так вот, если начать все это объяснять, то все равно ничего не услышишь в ответ кроме: «Ладно-ладно, не оправдывайся, антисемит!» 

Это можно считать парадоксом, можно – нелепостью, недоразумением, несправедливостью – чем угодно, но факт остается фактом: иметь какой-то собственный, отличный от израильского официального (зайдите на израильские новостные сайты – советское «Взбесившихся собак надо расстреливать!» из тридцать седьмого года просто отдыхает), взгляд даже на внешнюю политику Израиля сегодня фактически приравнивается к антисемитизму. Многочисленные страдания, пережитые предками нынешних израильтян, давно стали индульгенцией, дающей Израилю (государству во всех смыслах не идеальному) моральное право буквально на все. Когда на Ближнем Востоке все относительно спокойно, этого не замечаешь, когда же случается что-то, подобное нынешним событиям, выясняется, что презумпция холокоста блокирует саму возможность честно обсуждать происходящее. 

В те времена, когда Советский Союз регулярно протаскивал в ООН антиизраильские резолюции, какой-никакой баланс соблюдался – но те времена давно прошли, и сегодня, задним числом, выясняется, что каждый из тех, кто в свое время подписывал петиции в защиту Дрейфуса или Бейлиса, разоблачал фальшивку «Протоколов сионских мудрецов», возмущался звериными нравами украинских погромщиков, выпускал узников из освобожденного Освенцима, – выясняется, что каждый из этих людей не только совершал подвиг гуманизма, но еще и подписывался под сомнительной внешней политикой нынешнего Государства Израиль – что-то вроде покупок «в нагрузку» в советских магазинах: чтобы купить что-нибудь дефицитное, ты должен платить еще и за какой-то неликвид, несколько лет пропылившийся на складе. 

Но все это неправда – расписываться под петицией в защиту Бейлиса не значило расписываться на летящем к Бейруту снаряде. Никакого антисемитизма нет в том, чтобы сегодня сказать: Освенцим – отдельно, а бомбардировки Бейрута – отдельно, и никакой холокост не дает израильским родителям права приводить своих детей на военные базы разрисовывать снаряды глумливыми лозунгами. Детей, черт подери, надо воспитывать в ненависти к войне, а не в кровожадности (ссылки на советских детей, собиравших на заводах снаряды и писавших на них «На Берлин», – не в счет; те десятилетние и двенадцатилетние люди, стоявшие у станков по 12 часов, не были детьми – они уже знали цену жизни и смерти, и сравнивать их с девочками из Хайфы по меньшей мере неприлично) – и только моральному уроду, которых, конечно, хватает в любой воюющей стране, не понять этой, в общем-то, простой вещи. 

Нынешний Израиль и его пропагандистский пафос напоминает, простите мне такое сравнение, нынешнюю же партию Лимонова – НБП. Завоевав известную популярность в оппозиционных кругах благодаря тому, что милиция и суды с несоразмерной жестокостью пресекают их политические перформансы, лимоновцы возомнили вдруг, что они имеют право на все – и на избиения оппонентов на митингах, и на хамское обращение с журналистами на оппозиционных собраниях, притом что это совсем не так – если вас бьют, и вам на этом основании все сочувствуют, это совсем не значит, что вы имеете право кого-то бить. Никакой холокост не дает нынешнему Израилю права вести себя со своими соседями так, как не повела бы себя в аналогичной ситуации ни одна страна мира. Не существует никакой презумпции холокоста, никаких индульгенций, основанных на страданиях предков. Правила мирового общежития должны быть едины для всех. 

Внизу этой страницы указан электронный адрес автора этой колонки. Буду ждать писем из Израиля и не только из него с проклятиями и оскорблениями – в том, что такие письма будут, я почему-то не сомневаюсь. Пишите, друзья мои. Только не забывайте, что хотел сказать своим коллегам и всем нам мудрый старик Джанни Родари, не позволивший наградить «Неуловимых мстителей» на детском кинофестивале.

----------


## juky-puky

> Жуки, издание-то не российское  :P 
> 
> Виггену: http://www.vz.ru/columns/2006/7/21/42439.html - прочтите. Хорошая, взвешенная статья, в уважаемом издании. Если лень идти по ссылке - текст привожу ниже.


- Автор может быть самым высокоморальным либерастом, тем не менее статья - полное дерьмо. 
Она ставит на одну доску и Израиль и террористическую организацию, захватившую власть в соседнем государстве (Ливан) и ататующую оттуда  Израиль без санкции законного правительства этого государства.

Поэтому *Израиль делает сейчас единственно правильную вещь, которую он может и обязан сделать: он уничтожает эту территоистическую организацию*, уничтожает её здания, уничтожает её радио- и телестанции, уничтожает её командные пункты, склады оружия, пусковые устновки РСЗО и её живую силу.
Если кто-нибудь знает, как это сделать, чтобы при этом не пострадал ни один невинный гражданин, рац. предложения принимаются.

Тем, у кого рац. предложений нет, рекомендую вспомнить невинно убитых немецких детей при штурме Берлина в 1945-м и невинно убитых русских и чеченских детей при штурме Грозного в 1995-м.
Сравнить количество убитых там и там с общим числом убитых в Ливане в ходе проводимой Израилем контртеррористической операции.

----------


## SergM

> Ну вот за это вам можно уже и в бубен дать: приравнять к фашисту - это уже не "антисемит" вякнуть, а почва для разбирательства со стороны ГП. А всё почему? Потому аргументация у вас - никакая.
> Да вы, батенька, совсем ламер. Это "Точка"-то высокоточное оружие?Комплекс 'Точка' имеет среднее круговое отклонение 250 м - примерно как боевые блоки межконтинентальных баллистических ракет. Учите матчасть.
> повторяю: российские солдаты наводят порядок. 
> Где это оказывается, по чьим это данным? По израильским? А вот по другим источникам выходит, что погибло больше, чем сообщалось изначально. Да и не только в Кане дело, сами прекрасно знаете... Ах, из дома стреляли ракетами? Как вы себе эту картину представляете, интересно: из дома - ракетами?
> 
> То, что Вы нацист по образу мышления, не нуждается в аргументации, так как Вашы сообщения говорят сами за себя.
> Высокоточное оружие это определение, основанное на вероятности уничтожения типовой цели первым выстрелом, а не КВО или ПО в метрах.
> "Жидобольшевики зверски напали на священных арийцев, Хайль Гитлер."
> Геноссе слишком часто читает "Германише Лайтхефте". Ливанское...


Артём, спокойнее, учитесь не реагировать на такие ПРОВОКАЦИИ - это как раз и есть хорошо отработанная тактика нападения соответствующих радикальных ЕВРЕЙСКИХ ФАШИСТОВ, слушайте Народное радио - там среди прочего много интересного и на эту тему рассказывают: критикуют ли и требуют пересажать Бориса, сами знаете какого - батьковича, Невзлина ли со товарищи выдать, Рому ли привлечь к ответсвенности - за вполне конкретные, всему миру известные дела - нет, это у нас оказывается," фашисты", преследуют "правоверных"сами знаете  - кого. Под это дело, встречной атакой - эти сами знаете, кто, захватывают и продолжают удерживать все господствующие высоты и в экономике, и в государстве. Очень удобная, выверенная, годами и десятилетиями отработанная тактика и стратегия ЕВРЕЙСКИХ ФАШИСТОВ. Фашист - это ведь кто, - это крайний националист, который признавая главенство и "избранность" только своей нации, добивается её господства ВСЕМИ СПОСОБАМИ и МЕТОДАМИ. Вышеописанный и уже академически изученный случай - наиболее выгодный и активно применяемый сейчас - по всему миру! То, что порезали там кого-то в синагоге - между прочим - русского же охранника, это воплей было - НА ВЕСЬ МИР, во всяком случае наше телевидение - жевало месяца 2, а то, что на прошлой неделе в Питере нашли зверски изувеченным Православного священика, известного писателя и историографа - то это - в порядке вещей, никаких объявлений, кроме Народного Радио, "всё нормально", "так и должно быть", тут никаких других не-русских фашистов "не присутсвует". Эта технология у еврейских фашистов называется ФОРМИРОВАНИЕМ КОМПЛЕКСА РУСОФОБИИ. Так что - не удивляйтесь, Артём, не бойтесь, учитесь - такова она - современная идеологическая война!

Viggen
Хайль,  дружище :) 
Так что-то мы не услышали так как-то и до сих пор: каким всё же самолётов А-320х можно было бы хотя бы теоретически заменить летающий сейчас на регулярных рейсах (не Аэрофлота) Ту-204-300 Москва, Санкт-Петербург - Владивосток?!
"Садитесь - Два! Двояк тебе, железный! " как говаривали наши весьма опытные во всех делах господа-офицера.
 :P

----------


## Жора

По-моему, у г-на Виггена просто крыша поехала (это следует из его последнего высказывания). Предлагаю всем здравомыслящим впредь воздерживаться от бисерометания в его направлении.

----------


## Артём

> - Автор может быть самым высокоморальным либерастом, тем не менее статья - полное дерьмо. 
> Она ставит на одну доску и Израиль и террористическую организацию, захватившую власть в соседнем государстве (Ливан) и ататующую оттуда  Израиль без санкции законного правительства этого государства


.

Сами вы... это, ну вы поняли :). А не статья. 
Во-первых, она ставит на одну доску не Израиль и террористическую организацию, а Израиль и соседнее суверенное государство, и пока Совбез ООН не признает целесообразным вмешательство одного государства в дела другого, кто бы там ни был у власти, иначе как прямую агрессию Израиля это расценивать нельзя.

Вдобавок вы, как и многие, делаете абсолютно неверный вывод по ситуации в целом. Если кто-то взрывает у вас бомбы на улицах, отсюда следует не только и не столько вывод о том, что террористы - плохие, а то, что вы где-то крупно ошиблись - то ли во внешней политике, то ли во внутренней. Устраните свою ошибки - прекратятся теракты. Вообще, терроризм - оружие бедных; кто чем может - тот тем и воюет. Это относится как к арабам у них, так и к чеченцам у нас. Но у нас-то, смотрите, порядок более-менее восстановился - то ли додавили, то ли договорились с террористами - но не рвут больше домов! А израильтяне отчего не могут договориться, не догадываетесь? А оттого, что в ситуации с Израилем, подозреваю, самой крупной ошибкой было его создание на чужой земле и в очень мутной водице политической обстановки того времени. 




> Поэтому *Израиль делает сейчас единственно правильную вещь, которую он может и обязан сделать: он уничтожает эту территоистическую организацию*, уничтожает её здания, уничтожает её радио- и телестанции, уничтожает её командные пункты, склады оружия, пусковые устновки РСЗО и её живую силу.
> Если кто-нибудь знает, как это сделать, чтобы при этом не пострадал ни один невинный гражданин, рац. предложения принимаются.


Вам напомнить, сколько в мире террористических организаций с их зданиями, радиостанциями, командными пунктами etc.? И что, хоть одно государство в мире ещё позволяет себе вот ТАК их уничтожать? 
Наплевав на все нормы МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО права? Я уже говорил, что осознание собственной избранности, культивируемое в израильтянах, вообще сильно мешает адекватно оценивать свои действия. Им все можно - а арабов много, ещё народятся... 




> Тем, у кого рац. предложений нет, рекомендую вспомнить невинно убитых немецких детей при штурме Берлина в 1945-м


Вы не путайте, уважаемый. Немцы совершили агрессию и заплатили за неё. Они к нам сунулись, а не мы к ним. Агрессору - по заслугам. И в обсуждаемом конфликте - евреи сунулись к арабам, а не наоборот.
На той земле, которую потом без особых оснований взяли и отдали под создание Израиля, до того арабы жили - весьма мирно и спокойно. 




> и невинно убитых русских и чеченских детей при штурме Грозного в 1995-м.


Цифры в студию. И сравните: сколько русских детей погибло при восстановлении порядка _на русской земле_ и сколько арабских - при _агрессии сопредельного государства_. И без достоевщины, пожалуйста.

----------


## juky-puky

Я отправил письмо г-ну Кашину, раз уж ему хочется иметь "отзывы и пожелания":

"*Но все это неправда – расписываться под петицией в защиту Бейлиса не значило расписываться на летящем к Бейруту снаряде. Никакого антисемитизма нет в том, чтобы сегодня сказать: Освенцим – отдельно, а бомбардировки Бейрута – отдельно, и никакой холокост не дает израильским родителям права приводить своих детей на военные базы разрисовывать снаряды глумливыми лозунгами. Детей, черт подери, надо воспитывать в ненависти к войне, а не в кровожадности (ссылки на советских детей, собиравших на заводах снаряды и писавших на них «На Берлин», – не в счет; те десятилетние и двенадцатилетние люди, стоявшие у станков по 12 часов, не были детьми – они уже знали цену жизни и смерти, и сравнивать их с девочками из Хайфы по меньшей мере неприлично) – и только моральному уроду, которых, конечно, хватает в любой воюющей стране, не понять этой, в общем-то, простой вещи."

Послушайте, г-н Кашин,  неужели Вы настолько глупы и настолько не разбираетесь в географии района, о котором пишите, чтобы не заметить, что снаряды расписывали не девочки из Хайфы - хотя ракеты Хизбаллы уже 20 дней падают на Хайфу, есть там убитые и раненые и хайфские девочки, вынужденные прятаться в бомбоубежищх от этих ракет, имели бы абсолютное моральное право сказать дяде Насралле несколько недетских матерных слов, но пушки в Хайфе не стоят.

На снимке изображены девочки из пограничной с Ливаном Кирьят-Шмоны, на голову которых эти ракеты Хизбаллы падают в сто раз чаще и гуще!  Поэтому-то там появились и эти пушки, и эти снаряды - это граница, из-за которой Хизбалла обстреливает Израиль, а Кирьят-Шмону - обстреливает даже из миномётов.

Есть у этих девочек моральное право писать на снарядах, большее причём, чем у описанных Вами детей в Великую Отечественную, стоящих в тылу у станков. 
Но тут ещё один нюанс: этих девочек привели к снарядам и попросили их расписать добрые дяденьки - западные корреспонденты - очень уж им была нужна некая мерзкая сенсация, которую можно продать мировому сообществу как верх аморальности. 

Вы бы уж попробовали вникнуть в этот вопрос прежде чем писать Ваши благоглупости - в лучшем случае. В худшем - стандартная подлость*.

----------


## Viggen

> Я всего лишь не люблю тех, кто избрал своей стезей лизать кому-либо задницу и попутно очернять страну, на языке которой говорит - в частности, вас. Вы, Вигген, просто паталогический юдофил, причем худшего толка - юдофил, евреем не являющийся. А ваша одиозная одержимость фашистской терминологией всего лишь подчеркивает, что с вами и разговаривать не о чем - такие, как вы, понимают только язык силы.


Вы нацист, то есть человек, не спсобный думать ни о чем, кроме уничтожения "других" и у которого родной страны, а тем более родного языка, нет по определению. Вы, как и Ахмадинежад, паталогически ненавидите евреев и стали бы в любой момент членом СС, но Вам мешает осознание того, что с ССовцами разговор короткий.
Нацистской терминологии Вы боитесь, потому что знаете, что и с Вами могут начать разговаривать по-другому.
То, что Вы привели рупор Суркова как "уважаемый источник", говорит все. Вы только чуть ошиблись с ссылкой, надо было Иванова, а не Кашина, цитировать.

----------


## Артём

Жуки, неужели вы настолько глупы, что полагаете, оттого, откуда эти девочки - зависит оправданность росписи снарядов? Вот советским детям везде было не очень здорово - что в тылу, что в прифронтовой полосе - голод был везде, и убитые родители и родственники - в каждой семье. Может быть, сытый Израиль с этим просто не сталкивался?

Жуки, неужели вы настолько глупы, что думаете, будто при столь мощном на Западе произраильском лобби хоть один корреспондент пойдёт умышленно очернять Израиль? 

Жуки, неужели вы настолько глупы, чтобы ожидать реакции Кашина на вашу придирку к техническому моменту - фотоснимку, когда по сути статьи вам просто нечего возразить?

Вигген: вы клинический идиот, ибо талдычите одно и то же, но обосновать это ничем не желаете :). Вот ваши-то слова, как раз, смахивают на классическую пропаганду в исполнении геноссе Геббельса - стиль уж больно похож.  
Я не стану больше реагировать на ваши слюни, отмечу лишь напоследок: с любой точки зрения, патологическая любовь ничуть не лучше паталогической ненависти; то, что вы патологический юдофил - очевидно, но непонятно, почему; а вот то, что  я кого-то патологически ненавижу - не следует ниоткуда: я просто критикую агрессивные действия одного государства - Израиля, имеющие и всегда имевшие сильную националистическую и идеологическую подоплеку, против другого государства, защищающегося в силу мер и возможностей. Точка.

P.S. СержМ, Жора - благодарю за поддержку. Хорошо, что есть ещё объективно мыслящие люди с незагаженными пропагандой мозгами.

----------


## juky-puky

> - Автор может быть самым высокоморальным либерастом, тем не менее статья - полное дерьмо. 
> Она ставит на одну доску и Израиль и террористическую организацию, захватившую власть в соседнем государстве (Ливан) и ататующую оттуда  Израиль без санкции законного правительства этого государства
> 			
> 		
> 
> .
> 
> Сами вы... это, ну вы поняли :). А не статья. 
> Во-первых, она ставит на одну доску не Израиль и террористическую организацию, а Израиль и соседнее суверенное государство, и пока Совбез ООН не признает целесообразным вмешательство одного государства в дела другого, кто бы там ни был у власти, иначе как прямую агрессию Израиля это расценивать нельзя.


- А вот теперь приведите цитату из директивы ООН, обвиняющую Израиль в агрессии? Израиль обвиняют "в непропорциональном применеии силы".
Я не знаю, есть ли у Вас дети, но предположим что есть, так вот, на основании этой директивы, если Ваш поганый сосед застрелил у Вас одного ребёнка, то Вы не можете убить у него двух-трёх-десять. Если Вы убьёте у него тоже одного - это будет "пропорциональное применение силы". А если убьёте у него за одного своего убитого - десять, тогда ООН примет по Вам директиву - о непропорциональном применении силы. У Вас дети есть?
Так - понятно? 



> Вдобавок вы, как и многие, делаете абсолютно неверный вывод по ситуации в целом. Если кто-то взрывает у вас бомбы на улицах, отсюда следует не только и не столько вывод о том, что террористы - плохие, а то, что вы где-то крупно ошиблись - то ли во внешней политике, то ли во внутренней. Устраните свою ошибки - прекратятся теракты. Вообще, терроризм - оружие бедных; кто чем может - тот тем и воюет. Это относится как к арабам у них, так и к чеченцам у нас. Но у нас-то, смотрите, порядок более-менее восстановился - то ли додавили, то ли договорились с террористами - но не рвут больше домов!


- А если завтра у вас будет новый Норд-Ост или Беслан - что скажете?
Что не с теми договорились? Вы совершенно уверены, что Бин Ладен, например, на вашей стороне? И будет плясать под дудку Кадырова?




> А израильтяне отчего не могут договориться, не догадываетесь? А оттого, что в ситуации с Израилем, подозреваю, самой крупной ошибкой было его создание на чужой земле и в очень мутной водице политической обстановки того времени.


- Если бы Вы ещё и историю чуть-чуть знали... *Еврейское государство существовало на этой земле в полтора раза дольше, чем насчитывает 1000-летния история России.*

*Если в результате будущих упорных боёв на китайско-финском фронте Россия как самостоятельное государство исчезнет с лица земли, как Вы полагаете: рассеяные по свету русские будут иметь право через несколько столетий её восстановить как державу? Или "померла - так померла"?*




> Тем, у кого рац. предложений нет, рекомендую вспомнить невинно убитых немецких детей при штурме Берлина в 1945-м
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вы не путайте, уважаемый. Немцы совершили агрессию и заплатили за неё. Они к нам сунулись, а не мы к ним. Агрессору - по заслугам. И в обсуждаемом конфликте - евреи сунулись к арабам, а не наоборот.


- Вы абсолютно не знаете истории конфликта: *на следующий день после провозглашения по решению Вашей любимой ООН Государства Израиль, пять арабских стран, наплевав на это решение ООН, на Израиль напали.* Война за независимость была самой долгой и кровавой и Израиль победил, потеряв 6000 убитыми из 600 тысяч евреев, населявших его тогда. 
Все следующие годы была нескончаемая череда атак арабских государств на Израиль. Следующие пять войн, инспирированных арабами, так же кончились поражением арабов.
*Это - седьмая война.*



> На той земле, которую потом без особых оснований взяли и отдали под создание Израиля, до того арабы жили - весьма мирно и спокойно.


- В сети есть масса материала на эту тему. Стыдно интеллигентному человку тупую чушь пороть.



> и невинно убитых русских и чеченских детей при штурме Грозного в 1995-м.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Цифры в студию. И сравните: сколько русских детей погибло при восстановлении порядка _на русской земле_


- Кто же Вам предоставит _точные_ цифры? Не МО РФ, случайно? Чеченцы дают общую цифру погибших за две чеченские войны более 200 тысяч, российские правозащитники - в 60-80 тысяч.
Если взять по минимуму число погибших там детей как "более 10 тысяч", то сильно не ошибёшься.



> и сколько арабских - при _агрессии сопредельного государства_. И без достоевщины, пожалуйста.


- Нет никакой агрессии. Есть контртеррористическая операция.

----------


## SergM

Справедливости ради, Артем, учитывая только замечания Жоры по поводу Виггена (хитрый он, хотя у него и "крыша поехала"), я бы заметил, что грохнуть  этого товарища-застранца "муллу" персонально, всё же было крайне полезно (ему бы его фамилию с русского перевели - "Аллах" видно не зря её такой сделал). Это те же люди, что воевали с нашими детьми и  теми же методами. Тактика крайне пакостная - они специально работают маленькими группами из сильно заселённых мест - это также специально рассчитано - попробуй примени мощное оружие в ответ, а применил - им "ещё лучше" - массовое убийство мирных жителей, "геноцид", при этом в лучшем случае погибает всего 2-3 подонка. 
Вообще, ситуация складывается крайне пакостная - точное почти соответствие кризиса перед 1й Мировой - принудительно втягиваются в войну всё более мощные страны и блоки ! И очень чёткое впечатление, что это действительно делается по общему плану и сверх-заказу, очень умелая и тонкая подготовка и режиссура. Ведь сколько уже найдено фактов, что "всемирная катастрофа" 11 сентября спланирована и проведена вовсе не теми, кого в этом обвиняют - многие ФАКТЫ говорят об этом: в Американском же Конгрессе пытались начать слушания на тему - "ЧТО же НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ разбомбило Пентагон 11 сентября???" на основании найденной и воспроизводившейся по телевидению плёнки с соседней крыши - по этой плёнке однозначно вытекает, что Пентагон 11 сентября подорвал американский военный тяжелый беспилотный самолёт-разведчик Global-Hawk - 10 тонный аппарат, несущий одну тяжёлую бомбу - у него характерный, совершенно неповторимый профиль кабины и размер, который и идентифицируется на плёнке, как и размер и характер разрушений Пентагона и найденные обломки самолёта - маленькие шасси, заснятые другими операторами, точно соответствуют Global Hawkу, а никак не пассажирскому Боингу. С таким докладом и пытался пробиться в Конгресс актёр Чарли Шин, тем более, что нашлась и 2я плёнка на эту тему - НЕ ДАЛИ, зарубили на корню, концы все попрятали в воду, и вопрос "Кто направил громить Пентагон их собственный тяжелый самолёт-разведчик?" в Америке стало опасно задавать также, как и связанный с ним "А куда же делся 5й пассажирский Боинг, "захваченный террористами"?" Также как повисает часто завадаемый вопрос - а где всё-таки прячется этот неуловимый "террорист" , генерал ЦРУ, ветеран разведки Усама Бен_Ладен? и почему его заявления каждый раз возникают в моменты очень выгодные Амерканской военщине для нагнетания обстановки и развязывания очередной интервенции? Очень интересные вопросы, их не только у нас задают, но ещё пока пытаются и в Америке - но всё тише...("Как бы не дошло до господина Попечиля :shock: !!!" А.П.Чехов "Человек в футляре")

----------


## Артём

> Я не знаю, есть ли у Вас дети, но предположим что есть, так вот, на основании этой директивы, если Ваш поганый сосед застрелил у Вас одного ребёнка, то Вы не можете убить у него двух-трёх-десять. Если Вы убьёте у него тоже одного - это будет "пропорциональное применение силы". А если убьёте у него за одного своего убитого - десять, тогда ООН примет по Вам директиву - о непропорциональном применении силы. У Вас дети есть?


Жуки, если сосед застрелил вашего ребенка, его-то ребенок чем виноват? Вы б в такой ситуации ребенка в ответ убили, что ли??? Вообще, пример идиотский и некорректный.




> - А если завтра у вас будет новый Норд-Ост или Беслан - что скажете? Что не с теми договорились? Вы совершенно уверены, что Бин Ладен, например, на вашей стороне? И будет плясать под дудку Кадырова?


Ничего не скажу. Если будет новый Норд-Ост - см. выше. Значит, где-то мы с политикой облажались и что-то не додумали/не предусмотрели. Сами виноваты будем.




> - Если бы Вы ещё и историю чуть-чуть знали... *Еврейское государство существовало на этой земле в полтора раза дольше, чем насчитывает 1000-летния история России.*


Я историю неплохо знаю, Жуки. Нация, которая проср.ла свою страну, права на нёё не имеет. И вообще, очень быстро ассимилируется. Евреи тот, старый, Израиль (не хочу лезть в тонкости о разделении на Израиль, Иудею и прочее), проср.ли - значит, недостойны своей земли оказались.




> *Если в результате будущих упорных боёв на китайско-финском фронте Россия как самостоятельное государство исчезнет с лица земли, как Вы полагаете: рассеяные по свету русские будут иметь право через несколько столетий её восстановить как державу? Или "померла - так померла"?*


Нет, не будут. Проср.м Россию - всё для нас закончится, потому что нельзя на что-либо претендовать, бездарно растеряв и разрушив достояние и культуру, которые создавали и накапливали миллионы твоих предков. 




> - Вы абсолютно не знаете истории конфликта: [b]на следующий день после провозглашения по решению Вашей любимой ООН Государства Израиль, пять арабских стран, наплевав на это решение ООН, на Израиль напали.


Не извращайте смысла моих слов. Арабские страны напали на Израиль в попытке отстоять свою территорию, которую у них отобрали политическим решением в результате действия еврейского лобби в международных организациях. Фактически имела место "политическая" агрессия, нападение арабов было актом защиты, только и всего. 
Если Совбез сейчас примет решение передать Китаю Дальний Восток, и Китай введет туда войска, ответный удар по ним со стороны России вы тоже назовете агрессией, уважаемый?




> - Кто же Вам предоставит _точные_ цифры? Не МО РФ, случайно? Чеченцы дают общую цифру погибших за две чеченские войны более 200 тысяч, российские правозащитники - в 60-80 тысяч.
> Если взять по минимуму число погибших там детей как "более 10 тысяч", то сильно не ошибёшься.


Теперь посчитайте, сколько из этих 10000 было русских, а сколько детей тех, кто воевал с нами в горах. И после этого посчитайте, сколько было убито арабских детей за все семь войн, которые вы насчитали.

SergM, так я не спорю с этим. И вот отчего б засранца-то не грохнуть? Неужели вы думаете, что агентурной сети нет? Или технической возможности? Или мы не могли быстрее того же Басаева грохнуть? Думается мне, что все всё могли - только невыгодно было. Вот как сейчас Израилю выгоднее не мочить этого шейха сразу, а под предлогом борьбы с ним оттяпать себе солидный кусок чужой земли, только и всего.

----------


## SergM

Артём, я почему-то уверен, что для нас - россиян, как и для всего остального мира :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: было бы наиболее выгодно и безопасно, чтобы евреи жили теперь уже в своём государстве Израиль, на соотвествующей ему исторической територии. А арабам надо, дать твёрдо по шапке в том плане, чтобы - смирились с этим - сидели тихо и не вякали - им, как и всем остальным это будет так лучше жить :D  :D  :D . Не вякали - в смысле - не пускали бы каждый вечер со своих и соседских огородов Катюши и прочие нурсы по израильским селениям, прикидываясь утром невинными овечками, не учили бы этому втихаря в государственных школах своих детей, публично заявляя о мире с Израилем, а детям вдавливая в мозги, что "хорош только мёртвый еврей и государство Израиль непременно будет уничтожено многоми поколениями "славных воинов Аллаха""(стратегия покойного Ясира Арафата, но и всех прочих тамошних аятолл). Многие россияне русского происхождения в этом со мной солидарны, я точно знаю, да оно так точно нам - как и всем прочим не-арабам и не-израильтянам дешевле обойдётся :D  :D  :D  :D .

----------


## Viggen

> Справедливости ради, Артем, учитывая только замечания Жоры по поводу Виггена (хитрый он, хотя у него и "крыша поехала"), я бы заметил, что грохнуть  этого товарища-застранца "муллу" персонально, всё же было крайне полезно (ему бы его фамилию с русского перевели - "Аллах" видно не зря её такой сделал). Это те же люди, что воевали с нашими детьми и  теми же методами. Тактика крайне пакостная - они специально работают маленькими группами из сильно заселённых мест - это также специально рассчитано - попробуй примени мощное оружие в ответ, а применил - им "ещё лучше" - массовое убийство мирных жителей, "геноцид", при этом в лучшем случае погибает всего 2-3 подонка. 
> повисает часто завадаемый вопрос - а где всё-таки прячется этот неуловимый "террорист" , генерал ЦРУ, ветеран разведки Усама Бен_Ладен? и почему его заявления каждый раз возникают в моменты очень выгодные Амерканской военщине для нагнетания обстановки и развязывания очередной интервенции? Очень интересные вопросы, их не только у нас задают, но ещё пока пытаются и в Америке - но всё тише...("Как бы не дошло до господина Попечиля!!!" А.П.Чехов "Человек в футляре")


Сначала о Ту-204-300: его дальность полезна только в России, при чем на меньшей части маршрутов. Это не делает его лучшим самолетом, чем "Аэробус". Своя ниша у Ту-204-300 есть, но он не может стать основным самолетом на рынке, даже если опустить вопросы качества выполнения контрактов "Туполевым" и влияния многонациональных компаний.
Теперь о всем остальном. Вы разве не видите, что Вы помешаны на всемирном анти-российском заговоре также, как "Артем" на евреях? Вы при этом не поддерживаете террористов и ведёте себя как человек, зачем же тиражировать всякую чушь. Ведь в итоге получится, что проблемы России Вы не сможете решить, так как не увидите их за пеленой "всемирного заговора". Какие "еврейские фашисты"? Вы должны понимать, что Ваша вера в еврейских фашистов, заговор и т.д. мешает Вам, а не "фашистам" и "ЦРУ".

----------


## SergM

Хайль, дружище  :D 
Нет, меня это не беспокоит  :D 
Итак, "Двояк тебе железный" - нету такого самолёта в А320м семействе, который, хоть в каком-то ключевом параметре техники/экономики превосходя Ту-204 семейство, мог бы его заменить Ту-204-300  в 7000-8000 км рейсах с полной нагрузкой.
Поэтому меня не беспокоят те идеи, которые вы мне пытаетесь навязать - я привожу здесь на форуме ФАКТЫ, которые вам опровергнуть НЕ УДАЁТСЯ - "Гипотез не измышляю."( И. Ньютон)  Спрашивается, зачем вы пытаетесь сформировать у меня комплекс русофобии?? Потому что вам это удобно - как еврейскому фашисту? Но мне так не комфортно, мне так не нравиться :lol:  "Уйди, противный...."- Из анекдота про 2х гомиков. Вы ж, евреи, очень любите анекдоты "с перчиком" (а я на сборах командовал отделением, где чистых евреев было человека 4, так что хорошо знаю предмет) :D

----------


## Артём

> Артём, я почему-то уверен, что для нас - россиян, как и для всего остального мира :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: было бы наиболее выгодно и безопасно, чтобы евреи жили теперь уже в своём государстве Израиль, на соотвествующей ему исторической територии. А арабам надо, дать твёрдо по шапке в том плане, чтобы - смирились с этим - сидели тихо и не вякали - им, как и всем остальным это будет так лучше жить :D  :D  :D . Не вякали - в смысле - не пускали бы каждый вечер со своих и соседских огородов Катюши и прочие нурсы по израильским селениям, прикидываясь утром невинными овечками, не учили бы этому втихаря в государственных школах своих детей, публично заявляя о мире с Израилем, а детям вдавливая в мозги, что "хорош только мёртвый еврей и государство Израиль непременно будет уничтожено многоми поколениями "славных воинов Аллаха""(стратегия покойного Ясира Арафата, но и всех прочих тамошних аятолл). Многие россияне русского происхождения в этом со мной солидарны, я точно знаю, да оно так точно нам - как и всем прочим не-арабам и не-израильтянам дешевле обойдётся :D  :D  :D  :D .


А это уже вопрос реституции, Сергей. Готова ли нация, что-то утратившая, смириться с этой потерей? Японцы, к примеру, заняты тем же самым, только в более цивилизованной форме, нежели арабы. Ну не хотят они с нами мирного договора, пока мы им Курилы не вернем, и всё тут. Так что ж, отдать теперь? Нет, не отдать, потому что японцы - агрессоры, и получили по заслугам.  
Проблема в том, что если всем миром дать по шапке арабам и заставить их успокоиться, кое у кого геополитические и прочие аппетиты разыграются вообще до неприличия - покажется, что вообще всё дозволено. 
Разве это справедливо - сначала устанавливать новый порядок, а потом заставлять всех принять его как status quo и заткнуться? Нет, это всего лишь "право сильного". А сильного не всё получается, ему не нравится, что ему дают сдачи. И он начинает возмущаться, вести пропаганду, плодить всяких виггенов...

Кстати, обратите внимание на последний пост Виггена - он теперь использует классический пример, пытаясь столкнуть нас с вами лбами - "вы же ведете себя как человек, не то что "Артем" :).

----------


## Viggen

> Итак, "Двояк тебе железный" - нету такого самолёта в А320м семействе, который, хоть в каком-то ключевом параметре техники/экономики превосходя Ту-204 семейство, мог бы его заменить Ту-204-300  в 7000-8000 км рейсах с полной нагрузкой.
> Поэтому меня не беспокоят те идеи, которые вы мне пытаетесь навязать - я привожу здесь на форуме ФАКТЫ. Спрашивается, зачем вы пытаетесь сформировать у меня комплекс русофобии?? Потому что вам это удобно - как еврейскому фашисту? Вы ж, евреи, очень любите анекдоты "с перчиком" (а я на сборах командовал отделением, где чистых евреев было человека 4, так что хорошо знаю предмет) :D


Значит, Вы просто непроходимо туп. 
Я согласен с Вашим тезисом о Ту-204-300, только что я написал в дополнение к нему Вы так и не удосужились осмыслить.
Вы приводите не факты, а бредни (впрочем, я не читал всех Ваших сообщений в этой ветке). Комплекс русофобии в Вас не сформировать, так как Вы один большой комплекс, для русофобии места не осталось. 
"Евреи, евреи, кругом одни евреи" - это про Вас. Вступайте в вечный союз с роттенфюрером, он уже занервничал, толку только не будет никакого.

----------


## Viggen

> Проблема в том, что если всем миром дать по шапке арабам и заставить их успокоиться, кое у кого геополитические и прочие аппетиты разыграются вообще до неприличия - покажется, что вообще всё дозволено. 
> Разве это справедливо - сначала устанавливать новый порядок, а потом заставлять всех принять его как status quo и заткнуться? Нет, это всего лишь "право сильного". А сильного не всё получается, ему не нравится, что ему дают сдачи. И он начинает возмущаться, вести пропаганду, плодить всяких виггенов...
> Кстати, обратите внимание на последний пост Виггена - он теперь использует классический пример, пытаясь столкнуть нас с вами лбами - "вы же ведете себя как человек, не то что "Артем" :).


"И жыдобольшевистские орды захлестнут весь мир".
Насчёт нового порядка: Вам, товарищ нацист, надо лечиться. А то Вы даже мировой еврейский заговор не можете как следует заклеймить, только "новый порядок" выдавили. Так дело кончится тем, что нацисты Вас отвергнут, а все остальные - тем более.
Держитесь крепче за Сергея.

----------


## игорь

Хлопцы-Федор Моисеевич обозвал меня по всякому за прозвище шлимазл
а вы тут такой хурулдан развели-обалдеть
фильтруем конкретно
аллах акбар-шалом=дружба :D  :D  :D 
 :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

> Я не знаю, есть ли у Вас дети, но предположим что есть, так вот, на основании этой директивы, если Ваш поганый сосед застрелил у Вас одного ребёнка, то Вы не можете убить у него двух-трёх-десять. Если Вы убьёте у него тоже одного - это будет "пропорциональное применение силы". А если убьёте у него за одного своего убитого - десять, тогда ООН примет по Вам директиву - о непропорциональном применении силы. У Вас дети есть?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Жуки, если сосед застрелил вашего ребенка, его-то ребенок чем виноват? Вы б в такой ситуации ребенка в ответ убили, что ли??? Вообще, пример идиотский и некорректный.


 - Вы всё-таки крупно "не догоняете": речь не идёт о мести. Речь идёт о том, что отмороженный на всю голову Ваш сосед, прикрываясь десятью своими детьми, ведёт огонь из автомата по Вашим детям! Так можно ли Вам в такой ситуации, чтобы уничтожить этого соседа, открывать огонь по нему, невзирая на возможную гибель его детей?



> - Если бы Вы ещё и историю чуть-чуть знали... *Еврейское государство существовало на этой земле в полтора раза дольше, чем насчитывает 1000-летния история России.*
> 
> 
> Я историю неплохо знаю, Жуки. Нация, которая проср.ла свою страну, права на нёё не имеет. И вообще, очень быстро ассимилируется. Евреи тот, старый, Израиль (не хочу лезть в тонкости о разделении на Израиль, Иудею и прочее), проср.ли - значит, недостойны своей земли оказались.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Если в результате будущих упорных боёв на китайско-финском фронте Россия как самостоятельное государство исчезнет с лица земли, как Вы полагаете: рассеяные по свету русские будут иметь право через несколько столетий её восстановить как державу? Или "померла - так померла"?*
> ...


-  Да-с, патриот из Вас - просто никакой... Ну, ладно, "померла - так померла".  :roll:  



> - Вы абсолютно не знаете истории конфликта: [b]на следующий день после провозглашения по решению Вашей любимой ООН Государства Израиль, пять арабских стран, наплевав на это решение ООН, на Израиль напали.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не извращайте смысла моих слов. Арабские страны напали на Израиль в попытке отстоять свою территорию, которую у них отобрали политическим решением в результате действия еврейского лобби в международных организациях. Фактически имела место "политическая" агрессия, нападение арабов было актом защиты, только и всего.


- Какую, к чертям, территорию у арабов отобрали? Что у кого конкретно?? До 1917 года Палестина более 400 лет была турецкой!



> Если Совбез сейчас примет решение передать Китаю Дальний Восток, и Китай введет туда войска, ответный удар по ним со стороны России вы тоже назовете агрессией, уважаемый?


- Ещё раз, медленно: *там не было никакого арабского государства!* Точно так же, как с появлением русских на территории нынешней Якутии, там не было никакого якутского государства. Так что, истории региона Вы не знаете вообще.



> - Кто же Вам предоставит _точные_ цифры? Не МО РФ, случайно? Чеченцы дают общую цифру погибших за две чеченские войны более 200 тысяч, российские правозащитники - в 60-80 тысяч.
> Если взять по минимуму число погибших там детей как "более 10 тысяч", то сильно не ошибёшься.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Теперь посчитайте, сколько из этих 10000 было русских, а сколько детей тех, кто воевал с нами в горах.


- Вы и этого не знаете... Большинство убитых детей в ходе антеррористической операции российской армии в Грозном были русскими. Чеченцы своих к началу заварухи отправили к родственникам, по окрестным селениям. Русские этого сделать не могли...



> И после этого посчитайте, сколько было убито арабских детей за все семь войн, которые вы насчитали.


- И какая разница - сколько, если причиной войн была арабская же агрессия?!



> SergM, так я не спорю с этим. И вот отчего б засранца-то не грохнуть? Неужели вы думаете, что агентурной сети нет? Или технической возможности?


- *На его место тут же встал бы кто-то из его заместителей, только и всего.* Грохнули Дудаева - и что, тут же наступил перелом в той войне? И близко ничего подобного не произошло.



> Вот как сейчас Израилю выгоднее не мочить этого шейха сразу, а под предлогом борьбы с ним оттяпать себе солидный кусок чужой земли, только и всего.


- Ну, это просто полный дурдом: *Израиль не претендует ни на один квадратный сантиметр территории Ливана!*

----------


## SergM

Всем - Добрый вечер, виггену - Хайль...

Молодец, Игорь, - "целую - одобряю", почти итог подвёл нашим 
препирательствам с Виггеном.  Да, кстати, слышь, вигген - я тут точно 
вспомнил - мне этот анекдот про гомиков - "Уйди... Противный!" точно еврей - однокурсник рассказал, лет аж уже почти 20 тому назад, с характерной фамилией - Брик, из Той  Самой фамилии - про наш институт в Октябрьском райкоме г. Москвы однозначно говорили - "Там однофамильцев нет - одни родственники!", теперь он , по проверенным слухам в Сан-Франциско ошивается, он не в моём отделении был, в соседнем - ими другой русофоб командовал... А я на тебя не в обиде, я ж понимаю - "Служба ..." Но с твоими последними опусами тебе уже вполне можно на нашу - "российскую" эстраду  проситься - кое-где, кое- в чём - Жванецкого, Хазанова за пояс заткнёшь...

Артём, да, сколько б им не биться, ни терзать себя - на этой почве поссорить нас не удасться - у нас народ уже теперь учёный - тёртый пошёл...

Однак ж - бдительности терять не будем: "Будьте на страже, ибо сатана - аки лев, рыкающий в ночи." И. Христос, Евангелие. Я подозреваю, судя по некоторым косвенным признакам, что "товарищ" вигген представляет вполне конкретную организацию - еврейский фашистский мистический орден - кабаллистов, который сейчас необычайно силён в Москве и Российских властных кругах - зам.пред "нашего" "Сената" - СовФеда, с неврейской, но характерной фамилией, что-то вроде Сатановского, является их высшим фунционером в России, они последние 2 года настолько обнаглели, что 
некоторые стороны своей жизни не скрывают - было с ним большое интервью, опубликованное в Российской газете, а потом перепечатанное многими - я видел и оригинал и выложенную на Радонеже копию, да вот на днях, ещё одна 
их крупная международная кассирша-функционерша прибывает - "Мадонна". У них как и массонов есть отличительные внешние знаки, которыми они друг друга опознают - для нижнего звена - это красный шнурок, обвитый вокруг левой руки с характерным рукопожатием (как у массонов, которых они давно превзошли по международному влиянию и могуществу). Но высокопоставленые фукционеры, как правило, имеют другие , скрытые атрибуты - это сведения из статьи извесной журналистки, Маши, фамилию не помню, выложена в интернете - легко найдёте по слову каббала, написала, что 
в печати сейчас опубликовать невозможно, потому что потому(некоторая часть московского влиятельного еврейского бомонда там прямо присутствует и светится отнюдь, не желает) ...

Так что спите спокойно, олухи и недоноски типа меня, лучше - будьте 
"настоящими русскими" - пейте побольше водки - проснётесь - ТАМ, ГДЕ НАДО, когда за вас уже всё будет решено! 
"Цель оправдывает средства" -с наиболее ясной простотой 
сформулированный лозунг Ордена Иезуитов, который ныне ЗАПРЕЩЁН к церковной службе и отлучён Ватиканом от Римской католической церкви, а лет 200-300 фактически правил Ватиканом. А уж когда Цель такая как Мировое Господство под видом Всемирной Демократии (в прошлом веке - Мирового Коммунизма)  то тут виггены на ужи встанут и наизнанку вывернуться, лязгая зубами - слышите, как он уже пеной изошёл, чтобы доказать, что белое - 
черное и что "ничего не было".
Сергей.

----------


## Артём

> - Какую, к чертям, территорию у арабов отобрали? Что у кого конкретно?? До 1917 года Палестина более 400 лет была турецкой!


Тогда уж не турецкой, а османской - в Османской империи, помимо турков, дофига народов сидело. Любите придираться не по делу - так сами ляпов не допускайте ;)




> - Ещё раз, медленно: *там не было никакого арабского государства!* Точно так же, как с появлением русских на территории нынешней Якутии, там не было никакого якутского государства. Так что, истории региона Вы не знаете вообще.


Где вы видели, чтобы я написал "арабское государство" применительно к территории Палестины до 1917 года, или вообще?? 
Речь идёт о территории, где долго и компактно проживал один этнос - арабы, а потом ООН возьми и одобри впихивание на эту же территорию компактно проживающего другого этноса - евреев. И, право, Жуки, вы подзадолбали своими указаниями на невежество оппонентов. БРОСЬТЕ ПРИДИРАТЬСЯ И ИСКАЖАТЬ ЧУЖИЕ СЛОВА - сразу заметите, что невежества-то и нет :).




> - Вы и этого не знаете... Большинство убитых детей в ходе антеррористической операции российской армии в Грозном были русскими. Чеченцы своих к началу заварухи отправили к родственникам, по окрестным селениям. Русские этого сделать не могли...


Нет, этого я не знаю, и склонен полагать, что это информация из "системы ОБС". Факты, пожалуйста, со ссылками на достоверные и, желательно, официальные источники.




> - И какая разница - сколько, если причиной войн была арабская же агрессия?!


Да не арабская, дубина вы этакая! Еврейская! Арабы пытались вернуть земли, на которых проживали к тому моменту МНОГО ВЕКОВ ПОДРЯД, и с которых были де-факто изгнаны решением ООН, принятым под сильнейшис давлением еврейского лобби. Повторяю: если завтра Совбез велит передать Сибирь Китаю, то последующее введение российских войск за Урал вы тоже назовете агрессией? Отвечайте, не отмалчивайтесь.




> - *На его место тут же встал бы кто-то из его заместителей, только и всего.* Грохнули Дудаева - и что, тут же наступил перелом в той войне? И близко ничего подобного не произошло.


Дудаева грохнули тогда, когда он уже не обладал реальной властью (и, соответственно, не представлял ни выгоды, ни интереса - только мешал) - она рассеялась между многочисленными полевыми командирами. 




> - Ну, это просто полный дурдом: [b]Израиль не претендует ни на один квадратный сантиметр территории Ливана!


Это вам где рассказали, в израильском посольстве :)? Это Израиль-то не претендует, который постоянно жалуется на стесненность в территории и ресурсах, и в лучших традициях Страны Советов 20-х годов, любит вопить "мы в кольце врагов" :)? Жуки, да вы и вправду странно мыслите :)...

----------


## Viggen

> *А я на тебя не в обиде, я ж понимаю - "Служба ..."* Но с твоими последними опусами тебе уже вполне можно на нашу - "российскую" эстраду  проситься - кое-где, кое- в чём - Жванецкого, Хазанова за пояс заткнёшь...
> 
> Артём, да, сколько б им не биться, ни терзать себя - на этой почве поссорить нас не удасться - *у нас народ уже теперь учёный - тёртый пошёл*...
> 
> Однак ж - бдительности терять не будем: *"Будьте на страже, ибо сатана - аки лев, рыкающий в ночи."* И. Христос, Евангелие. *Я подозреваю, судя по некоторым косвенным признакам, что "товарищ" вигген представляет вполне конкретную организацию - еврейский фашистский мистический орден - кабаллистов, который сейчас необычайно силён в Москве и Российских властных кругах - зам.пред "нашего" "Сената" - СовФеда, с неврейской, но характерной фамилией, что-то вроде Сатановского, является их высшим фунционером в России, они последние 2 года настолько обнаглели, что 
> некоторые стороны своей жизни не скрывают* - было с ним большое интервью, опубликованное в Российской газете, а потом перепечатанное многими - я видел и оригинал и выложенную на Радонеже копию, да вот на днях, *ещё одна 
> их крупная международная кассирша-функционерша прибывает - "Мадонна"*. У них как и массонов есть отличительные внешние знаки, которыми они друг друга опознают - для нижнего звена - это *красный шнурок, обвитый вокруг левой руки с характерным рукопожатием (как у массонов, которых они давно превзошли по международному влиянию и могуществу)*. Но высокопоставленые фукционеры, как правило, имеют другие , скрытые атрибуты - это сведения из статьи извесной журналистки, Маши, фамилию не помню, выложена в интернете - легко найдёте по слову каббала, написала, что 
> в печати сейчас опубликовать невозможно, потому что потому(некоторая часть московского влиятельного еврейского бомонда там прямо присутствует и светится отнюдь, не желает) ...
> 
> ...


Так, ребята, клиент готов, везем в реанимацию. Еще чуть-чуть, и Сергея уже не откачают. Удивляюсь, что он меня "диаволом иудейским" не назвал. 
Если так дальше дело пойдет, я пожалуй изменю оценку на 2009 вместо 2016.

----------


## Артём

Самое забавное, что всё изложенное SergM в его предыдущем посте - действительно информация, которая публикуется повсеместно и ни от кого не скрывается. Правда, Сергей, зря вы её, очевидно, в полемическом запале, изложили в том же одиозно-проповедническом ключе, что и Вигген - свои юдофильские бредни. Он же, бедный, сейчас полночи санитаров на форум звать будет :))).

----------


## juky-puky

> - Какую, к чертям, территорию у арабов отобрали? Что у кого конкретно?? До 1917 года Палестина более 400 лет была турецкой!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тогда уж не турецкой, а османской - в Османской империи, помимо турков, дофига народов сидело. Любите придираться не по делу - так сами ляпов не допускайте ;)


- A многонационaльная Российскaя империя не русской была? Не русские были там главной титульной нацией? Не они там всем заправляли? А Османская - значит не турецкая...  :twisted: Кто же такие Османы-то? :roll: 



> - Ещё раз, медленно: *там не было никакого арабского государства!* Точно так же, как с появлением русских на территории нынешней Якутии, там не было никакого якутского государства. Так что, истории региона Вы не знаете вообще.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Где вы видели, чтобы я написал "арабское государство" применительно к территории Палестины до 1917 года, или вообще?? 
> Речь идёт о территории, где долго и компактно проживал один этнос - арабы, а потом ООН возьми и одобри впихивание на эту же территорию компактно проживающего другого этноса - евреев.


- A евреи там не проживали?! 



> И, право, Жуки, вы подзадолбали своими указаниями на невежество оппонентов. БРОСЬТЕ ПРИДИРАТЬСЯ И ИСКАЖАТЬ ЧУЖИЕ СЛОВА - сразу заметите, что невежства-то и нет :).


Извините - *не могу не называть вещи своими именами.* 
А что бы Вам, например, предварительно не посмотреть по Яндексу некоторые всем (кроме Вас) известные исторические факты?



> - Вы и этого не знаете... Большинство убитых детей в ходе антеррористической операции российской армии в Грозном были русскими. Чеченцы своих к началу заварухи отправили к родственникам, по окрестным селениям. Русские этого сделать не могли...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет, этого я не знаю, и склонен полагать, что это информация изи "системы ОБС". Факты, пожалуйста, со ссылками на достоверные и, желательно, официальные источники.


- Если бы Вы были жителем не Москвы, а Урюпинска, я бы искал для Вас факты, свидетельства. Но в Москве у Вас море возможностей просто поговорить с любой русской семьёй, которая январь-февраль 1995 года провела в Грозном. Даже по телефону, обзвонив несколько знакомых.



> - И какая разница - сколько, если причиной войн была арабская же агрессия?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да не арабская, дубина вы этакая! Еврейская! Арабы защищали земли, на которых проживали к тому моменту МНОГО ВЕКОВ ПОДРЯД.


- Это ты - дубина. Ты меня провоцируешь на мат? МНОГО ТЫСЯЧЕЛЕТИЙ ПОДРЯД ТАМ ПРОЖИВАЮТ ЕВРЕИ, ЕВРЕЙСКОЕ ПРИСУТСТВИЕ НЕ ПРЕКРАЩАЛОСь ТАМ НИ НА ДЕНь.



> Повторяю: если завтра Совбез велит передать Сибирь Китаю, то последующее введение российских войск за Урал вы тоже назовете агрессией? Отвечайте, не отмалчивайтесь.


- Ни малейшей аналогии. Сибирь уже более 400 лет как приписана к России и границы признаны ООН (на которую ты всё время ссылаешься). 
Арабские государства начали агрессию против Израиля вопреки решению ООН, т.е. того самого международного сообщества. Они хер на её решения положили.  Но ты это на считаешь агрессией!  :evil: 



> - *На его место тут же встал бы кто-то из его заместителей, только и всего.* Грохнули Дудаева - и что, тут же наступил перелом в той войне? И близко ничего подобного не произошло.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Дудаева грохнули тогда, когда он уже не обладал реальной властью  (и, соответственно, не представлял ни выгоды, ни интереса - только мешал) - она рассеялась между многочисленными полевыми командирами.


- Это чушь нелепая. Никто не охотится на ненужных, никчёмных людей. У него была и власть и огромный авторитет на тот момент.



> - Ну, это просто полный дурдом: [b]Израиль не претендует ни на один квадратный сантиметр территории Ливана!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это вам где рассказали, в израильском посольстве :)?


- Я живу в Израиле уже 10 лет. Так что - всё из первоисточников.



> Это Израиль-то не претендует, который постоянно жалуется на стесненность в территории и ресурсах, и в лучших традициях Страны Советов 20-х годов, любит вопить "мы в кольце врагов" :)? Жуки, да вы и вправду странно мыслите :)...


- Слов нет... Вся информация об окружающем мире у тебя с duel.ru?

----------


## Артём

> - A многонационaльная Российскaя империя не русской была? Не русские были там главной титульной нацией? Не они там всем заправляли? А Османская - значит не турецкая...  :twisted: Кто же такие Османы-то?


Османская империя в период расцвета в XVI - XVII веках включала в себя Анатолию, Ближний Восток, Северную Африку, Балканский полуостров и прилегающие к нему с севера земли Европы. Подсчитайте народонаселение этих стран и убедитесь, что турки большинство в Османской империи не составляли. Это то же самое, что утверждать, будто большинство населения Римской империи - римляне :))). А вот русские в Российской империи как раз не просто были титульной нацией, но и составляли большинство. Вообще, Жуки, сколько можно садиться в лужу? Смешно: раз за разом из лужи упрекаете собеседников в незнании вопроса :)...




> Речь идёт о территории, где долго и компактно проживал один этнос - арабы, а потом ООН возьми и одобри впихивание на эту же территорию компактно проживающего другого этноса - евреев. - A евреи там не проживали?!


Проживали, но в существенно меньшем количестве, нежели арабы.
К началу первой мировой войны еврейское население Палестины составляло 85 тысяч человек. В Палестине с декабря 1917 года до мая 1948 года было британское правление. С приходом Гитлера к власти в Германии началась массовая эмиграция евреев из этой страны. В Палестину тогда прибыло 165 тыс. человек. Еврейская иммиграция в Палестину вызвала недовольство арабов. Происходили нападения на еврейские поселения. Короче говоря, к концу 1947 года еврейское население страны насчитывало 650 тысяч человек.

При этом нееврейское население Палестины в 1948 году, даже после резни в Дер Яйсине и массового бегства гражданского арабского населения, составляло, по разным оценкам, от 1.2 до 1.3 миллиона человек. Около 900 тысяч из них были арабами-мусульманами, до 120 тысяч – арабами-христианами (в т.ч. 45 тысяч – греко-православные). 

То есть, фактически, евреи бежали от войны в Европе и, фактически,  поступили с населением Палестины так, как с ними самими поступили фашисты. Арабы, правда, в отличие от основной массы европейских евреев, не драпали без боя в тихие страны, а все 60 без малого лет пытаются вернуть свои земли.




> - Если бы Вы были жителем не Москвы, а Урюпинска, я бы искал для Вас факты, свидетельства. Но в Москве у Вас море возможностей просто поговорить с любой русской семьёй, которая январь-февраль 1995 года провела в Грозном. Даже по телефону, обзвонив несколько знакомых.


Ничего более убедительного вы придумать не смогли :)? Беспомощно звучите, Жуки.




> - Это ты - дубина. Ты меня провоцируешь на мат? МНОГО ТЫСЯЧЕЛЕТИЙ ПОДРЯД ТАМ ПРОЖИВАЮТ ЕВРЕИ, ЕВРЕЙСКОЕ ПРИСУТСТВИЕ НЕ ПРЕКРАЩАЛОСь ТАМ НИ НА ДЕНь.


Татрское присутствие тоже с момента нашествия этих ребят на Русь здесь не прекращалось, однако татары не считают это основанием заявлять права на территорию от Волги до Киева. Странно, не правда ли? См. выше - евреев в Палестине до того, как они побежали из Европы после Первой мировой, и 100 тысяч не было.




> - Ни малейшей аналогии. Сибирь уже более 400 лет как приписана к России и границы признаны ООН (на которую ты всё время ссылаешься). Арабские государства начали агрессию против Израиля вопреки решению ООН, т.е. того самого международного сообщества. Они хер на её решения положили.  Но ты это на считаешь агрессией!  :evil:


Не тыкайте мне, чай не в строю :). Вот вам краткий экскурс в историю относительно того, что думало и говорило ООН по поводу этой истории - освежите память.

1947.11.29 Генеральная Ассамблея ООН принимает  резолюцию о создании на территории Палестины арабского и еврейского государств, план раздела Палестины, по которому Иерусалим должен находиться под опекой ООН. В Палестине разгорается вооруженный конфликт между евреями и арабами. 

1948.03.16 Комиссия ООН по Палестине докладывает о том, что разделить Палестину на арабскую и еврейскую зоны не представляется возможным из-за местной оппозиции. 

1948.04.09 Дейр-Ясин. Массовая резня евреями безоружного мирного арабского населения в Палестине.  Отряд еврейских террористов из организации "Иргун" (начальник - будущий премьер Израиля Менахем Бегин) вырезал все население (253 убитых), дома были взорваны динамитом, трупы брошены в колодцы. Жестокость убийц не отставала от ветхозаветных примеров: беременным женщинам вспарывались животы, дети всех возрастов, начиная от грудных младенцев, убивались поголовно. 

1948.05.14 Поскольку срок действия британского мандата на управление Палестиной истек, Еврейский национальный совет и Генеральный сионистский совет провозглашают образование еврейского государства Израиль и формируют Временное правительство. Премьер-министром назначен Давид Бен-Гурион (16 мая президентом Израиля избран Хаим Вейцман). США объявляют о признании нового государства (17 мая о признании Израиля заявляет СССР). 




> - Я живу в Израиле уже 10 лет. Так что - всё из первоисточников.


С этого надо было начинать, дорогой вы наш. Считаю спор закрытым, надеюсь, всем всё ясно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Смешно: раз за разом из лужи упрекаете собеседников в незнании вопроса :)...


- Такое ощущение, что кроме своей химии, всё остальное ты знаешь или плохо, или очень плохо. Но почему-то думаешь, что знаешь хорошо...  :twisted: 



> Речь идёт о территории, где долго и компактно проживал один этнос - арабы, а потом ООН возьми и одобри впихивание на эту же территорию компактно проживающего другого этноса - евреев. - 
> 
> 
> 
> A евреи там не проживали?!
> 
> 
> Проживали, но в существенно меньшем количестве, нежели арабы.
> К началу первой мировой войны еврейское население Палестины составляло 85 тысяч человек.


- Арабское население тех территорий, которые были выделены для Израиля, было ещё меньше. В 1913 году все арабы Хайфы насчитывали примерно 1000 человек, это была рыбачья деревушка. Израильский политехнический институт Технион был открыт в Хайфе в 1924 году.  Открывал его приглшённый специально Альберт Эйнштейн.
Арабы потом потянулись со всех окрестных стран на территории, которые стали здесь заселять евреи, *потому, что тут появилась работа и заработок.*
Сегодня в Хайфе арабов более 60 тысяч, каждый четвёртый житель.



> В Палестине с декабря 1917 года до мая 1948 года было британское правление. С приходом Гитлера к власти в Германии началась массовая эмиграция евреев из этой страны. В Палестину тогда прибыло 165 тыс. человек. Еврейская иммиграция в Палестину вызвала недовольство арабов. Происходили нападения на еврейские поселения. Короче говоря, к концу 1947 года еврейское население страны насчитывало 650 тысяч человек.
> 
> При этом нееврейское население Палестины в 1948 году, даже после резни в Дер Яйсине и массового бегства гражданского арабского населения, составляло, по разным оценкам, от 1.2 до 1.3 миллиона человек. Около 900 тысяч из них были арабами-мусульманами, до 120 тысяч – арабами-христианами (в т.ч. 45 тысяч – греко-православные).


- Эта демографическая диспропорция была вызвана тем, о чём я сказал выше: с появлением евреев эта земля ожила, здесь появились рабочие места и арабы гастарбайтеры кинулись сюда со всех концов, точно так же, как таджики сегодня стремятся в Москву, чтобы заработать копейку. Плюс она искуственно создавалась  англичанами, желающими на века сохранить здесь колониальное господство, - они всячески препятствовали еврейской иммиграции и всячески поощряли арабскую.



> То есть, фактически, евреи бежали от войны в Европе и, фактически,  поступили с населением Палестины так, как с ними самими поступили фашисты.


- Врёшь, засранец! Это арабы пытались с евреями здесь поступать, как поступали фашисты в Германии. Первый крупный еврейский погром произошёл в Хевроне в 1929 году, было более 60 убитых.



> Арабы, правда, в отличие от основной массы европейских евреев, не драпали без боя в тихие страны, а все 60 без малого лет пытаются вернуть свои земли.


- Ещё одна типовая ложь: практически все еврейские земли, на которых в 1947 году должен был встать Израиль, были выкуплены у арабов.



> Не тыкайте мне, чай не в строю :).


- Я не разговариваю с хамлом на "Вы".



> Вот вам краткий экскурс в историю относительно того, что думало и говорило ООН по поводу этой истории - освежите память.
> 
> 1947.11.29 Генеральная Ассамблея ООН принимает  резолюцию о создании на территории Палестины арабского и еврейского государств, план раздела Палестины, по которому Иерусалим должен находиться под опекой ООН. В Палестине разгорается вооруженный конфликт между евреями и арабами.


- Инициаторы конфликта - арабы.



> 1948.04.09 Дейр-Ясин. Массовая резня евреями безоружного мирного арабского населения в Палестине.  Отряд еврейских террористов из организации "Иргун" (начальник - будущий премьер Израиля Менахем Бегин) вырезал все население (253 убитых), дома были взорваны динамитом, трупы брошены в колодцы.


-  Надо же: оказывается, только арабам можно убивать евреев! Наоборот - ни-ни! 
Но тут уж "чья бы корова мычала": сколько русские порешили тех же кавказцев, пока Кавказ завоёвывали! Не 253 убитых, и даже не 253 тысячи убитых! За 49 лет завоевания Кавказа в ХХ веке, Россия своих солдат там положила полтора миллиона, а уж сколько аборигенов отправила к Аллаху - ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать! 
В Афганистaне угробили 1 миллион и сделали калеками 3.5 миллиона, но евреев этими 253 арабами попрекают полвека! Зоопарк... :evil: 



> Жестокость убийц не отставала от ветхозаветных примеров: беременным женщинам вспарывались животы, дети всех возрастов, начиная от грудных младенцев, убивались поголовно.


-  А на их крови выпекали мацу. Это наверняка с Palestyn.org списано...



> 1948.05.14 Поскольку срок действия британского мандата на управление Палестиной истек, Еврейский национальный совет и Генеральный сионистский совет провозглашают образование еврейского государства Израиль и формируют Временное правительство. Премьер-министром назначен Давид Бен-Гурион (16 мая президентом Израиля избран Хаим Вейцман). США объявляют о признании нового государства (17 мая о признании Израиля заявляет СССР).


- И на следующий день пять арабских стран нападают на Израиль.



> - Я живу в Израиле уже 10 лет. Так что - всё из первоисточников.
> 			
> 		
> 
> С этого надо было начинать, дорогой вы наш. Считаю спор закрытым, надеюсь, всем всё ясно.


- С тобой несомненно всё ясно.

----------


## игорь

где то посредине этого крика было сказано про ТАТАРСКОЕ нашествие
прошу уточнять для исторической точности=
ТАТАРО_МОНГОЛЬСКОЕ ибо племена которые пришли на Русь не имеют никакого отношения к волжским и камским татарам
http://www.kcn.ru/tat_ru/history/h_bulg.ru.html
(кстати одно из племен булгар откочевавшее на балканы стало прародителями современных болгар)
мне было очень стыдно когда давным давно наш правый летчик Наиль Хайдаров мокнул меня в лужу(фигурально) за подобные высказывания :shock:

----------


## Жора

> где то посредине этого крика было сказано про ТАТАРСКОЕ нашествие
> прошу уточнять для исторической точности=
> ТАТАРО_МОНГОЛЬСКОЕ ибо племена которые пришли на Русь не имеют никакого отношения к волжским и камским татарам
> мне было очень стыдно когда давным давно наш правый летчик Наиль Хайдаров мокнул меня в лужу(фигурально) за подобные высказывания :shock:


Что касается начала - да, Вы абсолютно правы, татаро-монгольское. Но под конец всей этой истории монголов в Орде практически не оставалось, как раз-таки татары, причём с этнической точки зрения те же самые, что и по сей день живут в Казани и её окрестностях, а также много где ещё. Причём на службе у московского князя их тоже было немало. Как только какой-нибудь аристократ понимал, что в городе Сарае скоро ему отвинтят голову в процессе внутренних интриг (даже если он сам в них участия не принимал, предпочитая спокойную жизнь) - переезжал в Москву, да ещё и вооружённые формирования с собой приводил. Район Черкизово в Москве, например, происхождение ведёт от князя Черкиза (или Серкиза), участника Куликовской битвы на стороне Дмитрия Донского. И таких было немало. На мой взгляд, ничего обидного тут не должно быть. Есть только наметившаяся в последнее время тенденция вбивания клиньев между разными национальностями нашей страны, для чего и используются любые поводы. 
Так что будем бдительны и не дадим себя перессорить! :D

----------


## игорь

да не в обидах дело
я не татарин не еврей не казах итд
но служил со всеми в одном строю в одном экипаже

ЗЫ=а если завтра(тьфу-тьфу) начнутся воздушные бои между Эфиопией и Эритреей то на чьей стороне будут наши поборники нацвопроса???
 :shock:

----------


## Холостяк

Да, действительно ситуация в авиации сейчас катастрофическая. Катастрофы , как говорят в армии, «на лицо».
И нет тут вины ЕВРЕЕВ, АРАБОВ и ТАТАР и тем более КАЗАХОВ, РУССКИХ. А есть вина ВСЕХ КТО ПРОЖИВАЕТ В НАШЕМ МНОГОНАЦИОНАЛЬНОМ РОССИЙСКОМ ГОСУДАРСТВЕ. Все тянут одеяло на себя!!!
Вся причина в том что НЕТ КОНКРЕТНОЙ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ПОЛИТИКИ В ОТНОШЕНИИ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННО ВАЖНЫХ ВОПРОСОВ!
Тема АВИАЦИЯ! И именно в этом вопросе нет четкого государственного регулирования в этом! Все предприятия разрознены нет ГОСТа элементарного!!! 
Я в большей степени согласен с…. Закупки пассажирских наше руководство лоббирует иностранных самолетов. Однако берут за границей не новые, а аварийное старье. На производство и подъем нашей авиапрома денег не дают. Хотя я Вам скажу денег полно. Только повсеместное воровство. И крупные чиновники воруют миллионами долларий.  Все вывозится заграницу. Это Мин. Финансов подтвердил, что деньги России лучше держать в Америке. Вот мы и поддерживаем их экономику. Вот политика нашего государства. Но я не комиссар Катани, не буду тут раскручивать эту темку. Но как авиатор и знающий обстановку могу сказать, техника у нас военная авиационная действительно лучшая. И лучшая, так как она заложена еще в советское время, когда конструктора придумывали за идею и от всего сердца. У нас своя направленность в развитии авиации. Мы тут и в отечественную не «передрали» чьи то разработки, а делали свои. После войны немного позаимствовали у немцев по реактивным движкам, но планер все таки у нас свой и остался по сей день. И планер наш не превзойден ни кем в мире. Вот по движкам у нас всегда слабовато было. Однако в советское время нагнали и перегнали научно-техническую мысль в мире, но по некоторым параметрам недорабатывали, да и прожорливые двигатели были ужасть. Однако двигатели были надежные.
В настоящее время, уже и нормального планера не в состоянии придумать, все муссируют советские мысли в этой области. Но ресурс планера того же Су-27 не вечен. А «родить» ничего не можем! По гражданским такая же ситуация, советские в свое время прекрасные разработки исчерпали себя, а теперешняя Россия с ее авиапромом смердит как труп. И не спасет ее что Ту-204-100, что Ту-204-300. И именно по тем причинам – нем мозгов и высокотехнологичного производства!
Американцы же много передрали даже по планеру у нацистов, это те же разработки Стелс, Ф-117, В-2… Развили их умело. И у них совершенно другой путь развития авиации. Сейчас очень интересные наработки самолетов 5 поколения. Хоть на Ф-22 у них много накладок, но дальнейшие теже Ф-35 и остальные уже идут как «по маслу». Тут нечего лукавить. А наши "пятерки" Су-47 и МиГ по большому счету «протухли». Тем более писали в прессе, что деньги которые государство выделяло на самолет 5 поколения МиГ просто напросто разворовали и поэтому получился По-2.
Втюхали Су-30 Венесуэле. И кстати, встретил на днях одного солидного сотрудника из Росвооружения, у него аж руки трясутся, говорит, что Индийцы отказались брать у нас Су-30. Официального документа нет, но все к этому идет. Основная причина дерьмовые движки. Как тут на форуме собеседники, которые профессионально связаны с авиацией, говорили, что индийские пилоты имеют самый большой налет в мире. Так вот наши движки летят к «чертям». Индийцы замучались отправлять их на рекламацию и обслуживание, так как те не выдерживают предусмотренный изготовителем ресурс. *Наша Российская промышленность развалилась уже так, что не в состоянии производить качественные высокотехнологичные детали, будь то изделия из титана, лопатки, шестерни, втулки и подшипники. Качество металла, литья и высокоточного производства отвратительное! Я не говорю уж о электронике!!!* 
Как наши машины Жигули постоянно ломающиеся и даже производимые по лицензии другие "помойки"  - эдентично...
Мы знаем, что в мире выпускать самолетные движки могут только США, Англия, Франция…и Россия…Китай, Германия только может собирать из комплектующих из первой тройки…
Вот уж выпускаемые в Китае калашниковы по качеству скоро станут лучше оригинальных-российских, на очереди Су-27...
Это вполне серьезно.
Наши боевые самолеты, изготовленные в СССР, давно выработали ресурс, но из-за качественных советских деталей летают. Стоит им сейчас пройти капиталку на ремзаводе с заменой агрегатов и узлов – все… Отлетался родимый…Поэтому Командиры авиаполков предпочитают проводить ремонт на базе ТЭЧ полка и поставить запчасти со «списанного» самолета, но при этом самолет будет в строю. Вызвать спецов для продления ресурса самолета к себе в полк, чтобы оформить допуск самолета к полетам. Это как техпаспорт для автомобиля (для тех кто не знает).
Поэтому я считаю причиной «симпатии» наших чиновников западным гражданским самолетам именно не только подачками им с запада, но и то что мы уже просто не сможем поднять высокотехнологичное производство. Я вот отсканированную статью из МК выложил на темке «Разбился Су-25». Там про Су-34 сказано, даже некомпетентным человеком, но который мыслит логически верно, что и военными самолетами мы не в состоянии обеспечить нашу авиацию не то что на должном, но и на минимальном уровне – это по тем закупкам которые так широко «смакуются» нашими чиновниками.

*И Уважаемые Господа пожалуйста не ищите друг в друге виновного.*

----------


## SergM

Уважаемый, холостяк.
Постараюсь быть предельно коротким, точным и ясным. Раз вы сами видите состояние ВСЕЙ нашей авиации и авиапрома, как и всего военного и технологичного -прома, раз вы видите действия правительства  и руководства страны по этим вопросам, то естественным совершенно выглядит вопрос - ПОЧЕМУ? 1)Почему те люди, которые привели промышленность и экономику, и армию к этому состоянию продолжают занимать ключевые посты в государстве? в экономике? быть основными собственниками базовых отраслей экономики, которые в других развитых странах являются национализированным достоянием? 2) Почему этими же людьми вместо конкретных же мер по восстановлению промышленности, образования и базовых экономических институтов, на фоне их пустопорожней бутафорской говорильни, предпринимаются меры по дальнейшему развалу, разворованию нашей промышленности и увеличения зависимостей от импорта? Что - срочное вступление в ВТО, которым так озачены всякие грефо-кудрино-чубайсы может как-то поспособствовать развитию и росту российской промышленности/сельского хозяйства? Отнюдь - НАОБОРОТ, это принципиально невозможно - эта мера призвана добить и нашу промышленность и сельское хозяйство - от России требуют сейчас полного прекращения финансирования нашего разграбленного сельского хозяйства - и это при том, что что США суидируют государством около 20% сельхоз-продукции, а Европа - около одной трети! И также требуют отказа от введённых пошлин на любую импортную продукцию промышленности, при том, что ведущие страны ВТО ведут себя в этом как хотят. Вы может быть рассчитываете со временем перейти на Ф-18, Ф-22, не знаю. НО ТОЧНО ЗНАЮ, ЧТО ПРОМЫШЛЕННОСТЬ ТАКИМИ МЕРАМИ НЕ РАЗВИВАЕТСЯ, А УБИВАЕТСЯ! Могут ли не знать этого грефо-кудрино-чубайсы? Не могут! До такой степени они идиотами на таком посту быть не могут => значит, они хорошо знают ЧТО они делают и ЗАЧЕМ они ЭТО ДЕЛАЮТ. Вы рассчитаваете, что может быть какой-то другой результат их деятельности, кроме усугубления того, что имеется сейчас? Нет, не может быть другого, потому что этот результат - закономерный финал их деятельности и выполнение поставленной ими/для них цели ! Это война, на которой Су-27 и Ф-22 не помогут! Эта война, которая ведётся другими, более мощными видами оружия, и это война, в которой нам до победы ещё очень далеко! Но воевать надо и приходится. "Я пришёл принести не мир, но меч". И.Христос. Евангелие.

Сергей Мизин

----------


## Viggen

> те люди, которые привели промышленность и экономику, и армию к этому состоянию продолжают занимать ключевые посты в государстве? в экономике?


Вот кто реально "занимает и владеет" (в скобках дата первой значительной государственной должности):  Путин Владимир Владимирович (1996), Собянин Сергей Семёнович (1999), Сурков Владислав Юрьевич (1998), Сечин Игорь Иванович (1996), Иванов Виктор Петрович (1998), Шувалов Игорь Иванович (1997), Медведев Дмитрий Анатольевич (1999), Иванов Сергей Борисович (1998), Трутнев Юрий Петрович (2004), Устинов Владимир Васильевич (1997), Христенко Виктор Борисович (1997). Греф и Кудрин - никто, просто питерские. Чубайс - враг народа, но умеет воровать в РАО ЕЭС, поэтому незаменим.
Государство и ВС разваливаются под руководством именно этих людей, а не тайной секты либералов, которых в России никогда не было. Все эти люди выросли из 1996, когда Ельцин решил полностью восстановить авторитарное государство, и чем дальше они будут укреплять власть, тем хуже будет всем, включая ВВС РФ. Оба Иванова непосредственно занимаются определением бюджета и приоритетов ВВС, так что отвечать должны они.

----------


## SergM

Да, Игорь, вы правы - насчёт "татарского" нашествия, конечно это исторически закрепившаяся обманка с названием, никаких "татар" в нашествии там, понятное дело, и в помине не было. Всё это нашествие - производная от вполне конкретной империи - империи хана Чингисхана, исключительно монгольского происхождения - само завоевание древней Руси уже происходило без участия Чингисхана - его военноначальниками и наследниками - чингизидами - семейством чисто МОНГОЛЬСКИХ родов, которые и осуществляли на протяжении веков управление огромной империей, включая покорённую Русь. Татары же - такое же коренное население занимаемой ими и сейчас территории, как чукчи - занимаемой ими  :D, никакого отношения к империи Чингисхана не имеют, кроме того, что как и русские - они  также были порабощены и на их территории располагалась одна из 7 семи ОРД - региональные командования - точно нынешние военные округа D , управлявших империей Чингисхана на территории будующего СССР, какая не помню, но точно - не Нагайская, и не Золотая. То есть, собственно татары - такие же исконные поселенцы своей территории, как и русские и чукчи - своей - Русь  - и до Чингисхана и немного после него  :)  - Иван 4 - повоёвывала, но так - не сильно, по-соседски, как и со всеми остальными тогда - намного мирней, чем Киевская Русь с половцами и хазарами. И конечно, соседские такие мелкие войны в те времена намного интенсивней тогда велись между соседями в "единой" Европе - англо-французко-немецкие войны и заваоевания чего стоят хотя бы. Просто одно время, хитрые монголы, по-моему, использовали для правления Русью татарских наместников - по многим психологическим причинам это им было удобнее - потому и закрепилось - монголо-"татарское" нашествие, в котором татарского по сути, ничего не было. :

----------


## SergM

Зиг-Хайл, нервно щёлкая сапогами и выбрасывая руку впёрёд
:D  :D 
Прежде всего - нет, ну вы чувствуете - КАКАЯ ПОДГОТОВКА ! А! Акккуратные журнальчики и конспектики, со всеми датами и цифирками, отчества не перепутаны. В точку я попал, ребята, в точку!
 :D - Тут мы имеем дело с хорошо подготовленным специалистом-профессионалом, занимающим свой маленький, но ответственный пост :D  - там зря хлеб есть не дадут.

Некоторые комментарии всё же требуются. А что ж вы про ключевых-то фигур так скупо, бедно, вскольз и малодостойно.
Всё же Греф - то министр ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКОГО РАЗВИТИЯ - ГЛАВНЫЙ ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЙ за состояние и развитие российской экономики!  А дядя Кудрин? Главный за финансы !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Что ж вы его-то обидели????? Что это за оговорка такая робкая - "питерские" они?????
Питерские это  - ХТО???????? Пролетарии что ли??????  :D 
Вместе с таким же "питерским пролетарием" Чубайсом??????????
Теперь далее - серый кардинал Кремля, выросший вместе с Менатепом и Юкосом - Сурков, как его, бишь Владислав Юрьевич - по родителям - чеченец+еврей .... (на нашем же курсе был такой - по виду - чистокровный еврей - Александр Аххххев, так его наши же многочисленные евреи всё время учёбы в этом упрекали, не знал, куда деваться, объяснение - что родители испугались поздне-сталинских чисток - своим не предъявишь) Так, далее, ещё интересные детальки пойдём разведывать. Ключевой министр по соц-страху - кто у нас - мистер Зурабов! Как у нас с соцстрахом и медициной ? 
Какой у нас самый передовой, самый приближенный к Кремлю и обласканный губернатор, это который постоянно проживает в Лондоне (Шварценнегеру бы так устроиться!!!!!)

Продолжать можно долго, хотя - да что там осталось-то в нашем государстве - для русских фамилий (кто у нас хозяин особо доверенного Альфа-банка и он же -ведущий фукционер Общественной палаты?! Не припоминаете??? У вас же это тоже где-то выписано - приводите смелей, с отчествами и датами)!!! :D  :D  :D 
Так что не скромничайте - "тщательней надо, тщательней." М.М. Жванецкий.





> Сообщение от SergM
> 
> те люди, которые привели промышленность и экономику, и армию к этому состоянию продолжают занимать ключевые посты в государстве? в экономике?
> 
> 
> Вот кто реально "занимает и владеет" (в скобках дата первой значительной государственной должности):  Путин Владимир Владимирович (1996), Собянин Сергей Семёнович (1999), Сурков Владислав Юрьевич (1998), Сечин Игорь Иванович (1996), Иванов Виктор Петрович (1998), Шувалов Игорь Иванович (1997), Медведев Дмитрий Анатольевич (1999), Иванов Сергей Борисович (1998), Трутнев Юрий Петрович (2004), Устинов Владимир Васильевич (1997), Христенко Виктор Борисович (1997). Греф и Кудрин - никто, просто питерские. Чубайс - враг народа, но умеет воровать в РАО ЕЭС, поэтому незаменим.
> Государство и ВС разваливаются под руководством именно этих людей, а не тайной секты либералов, которых в России никогда не было. Все эти люди выросли из 1996, когда Ельцин решил полностью восстановить авторитарное государство, и чем дальше они будут укреплять власть, тем хуже будет всем, включая ВВС РФ. Оба Иванова непосредственно занимаются определением бюджета и приоритетов ВВС, так что отвечать должны они.

----------


## Viggen

> Тут мы имеем дело с хорошо подготовленным специалистом-профессионалом
> Некоторые комментарии всё же требуются. А что ж вы про ключевых-то фигур так скупо, бедно, вскольз и малодостойно.
> Всё же Греф - за состояние и развитие российской экономики!  А дядя Кудрин? Главный за финансы 
> Вместе с таким же "питерским пролетарием" Чубайсом
> Теперь далее - серый кардинал Кремля, выросший вместе с Менатепом и Юкосом - Сурков, как его, бишь Владислав Юрьевич - по родителям - чеченец+еврей.
> Ключевой министр по соц-страху - кто у нас - мистер Зурабов! Как у нас с соцстрахом и медициной ? 
> Какой у нас самый передовой, самый приближенный к Кремлю и обласканный губернатор, это который постоянно проживает в Лондоне
> Продолжать можно долго, хотя - да что там осталось-то в нашем государстве - для русских фамилий (кто у нас хозяин особо доверенного Альфа-банка)


Да... Вам надо даже не в реанимацию, а в бюро оживления мертвецов. Вы находитесь в состоянии перманентной закулисо-борческой истерики.
А теперь конкретно о членах "закулисы": Греф - свой в доску, назначен для фильтрации нефтяных денег через национальные проекты (сейчас это частично перехватил Медведев), Кудрин - то же самое, только занимается бюджетом. Получили они свои места за то, что они наиболее лояльные "экономисты" из питерских (оба учились в ЛГУ и работали в Питере с начала 90-ых до назначения в Москву), ничем другим себя не зарекомендовали. О Чубайсе я уже писал. Сурков же полезен своими пытанами в биографии, так как это ограничивает его амбиции и делает возможным замены на Шувалова в удобный момент. Но для Вас безусловно "кругом одни евреи". 
Зурабова Вы в евреи записали из-за того, что он плохой, что-ли? С этой точки зрения чем Фурсенко не еврей?
Абрамовича и Фридмана вообще держат ради денег, под теорию закулисы (особенно используя общественную палату, ха-ха-ха) они никак не годятся. Особо доверенный банкир, кстати, "православный" Сергей Пугачев.
Последнее, интереса ради, Кудрин и Сурков видимо японские фамилии, раз они не русские?

----------


## SergM

Фамилии - русские, сами не русские. Товарищ же Джугашвили вовремя же понял важность "этого вопроса" и теж же способом его своевременно порешал. То, что вы так смело оперируете "подробностями Кремлёвской кухни" делает вам только соответствующий имидж - похоже, что Путину вы настолько надоели и примелькались там, что он уже, устав здороваться за руку, только устало кивает в ответ и мычит что-то нечленораздельное. Вы случаем - не сами там персонал российского правительства подбирали? Жизнь - удалась 8) , везде свои люди...

----------


## Дилетант

> Отнюдь - НАОБОРОТ, это принципиально невозможно - эта мера призвана добить и нашу промышленность и сельское хозяйство - от России требуют сейчас полного прекращения финансирования нашего разграбленного сельского хозяйства


Этого не требуют.



> И также требуют отказа от введённых пошлин на любую импортную продукцию


И этого не требуют. Граждане России только выиграют от введения реальной конкуренции с существующими госмонополистами, поскольку т.н. "поддержка" отечественного производителя осуществляется из карманов простых граждан, наполняемых доходами отнюдь не в западном размере. И это во всех областях - от ВАЗа с ЖКХ, до ГСМ и авиапрома.
И всё это следствие клановой монополии на власть - делай, что хочешь, всё равно не уволят.



> Всё же Греф - то министр ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКОГО РАЗВИТИЯ - ГЛАВНЫЙ ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЙ за состояние и развитие российской экономики!


Рыба гниёт с головы. Виноват тот, кто таких профессионалов назначает и не может с них спросить.


> Фамилии - русские, сами не русские. Товарищ же Джугашвили вовремя же понял важность "этого вопроса" и теж же способом его своевременно порешал.


Евреи с немцами уехали - неужели лучше жить стало?

----------


## SergM

Оставайтесь дилетантом...
Хотя, очень вероятно, что вы проживаете не на территории Россйиской Федерации, или имеете возможность жить не выходя из дома и оплачивая  своё проживание со своих весьма обширных банковских счётов...
Здесь же не осталось практчески граждан, которые вторя Чубайсу, ещё бы надеялись, что приватизация Энергетики, ЖКХ, сельского хозяйства, природных ресурсов и прочая, и прочая, и прочая - улучшит и углубит :D  :D , даст невиданный простор творческим силам и мЫшлению, и цены сразу упадут.... - ага жди - также как до это падали:P , а жить и работать будем как в Европе и получать как в Америке....
Ага, ... ищи ещё здесь таких идиотов... разбежался...
Ладно, я недели на две отъезжаю. Если что, то многочисленнные товарищи тут всё разъяснят.

----------


## Дилетант

Прежде, чем нести ахинею в стиле псевдорусского фашизма неплохо бы для начала собственную информацию проверять. Словеса в ход пошли, поскольку вопросы замечать неудобно.


> ещё бы надеялись, что приватизация Энергетики, ЖКХ, сельского хозяйства, природных ресурсов и прочая, и прочая, и прочая - улучшит и углубит


Реальная приватизация пользу приносит. Приватизация в стиле "была единственная госкомпания - будет единое акционерное общество с контрольным госпакетом" смысл имеет только для тех, кто будет назначен владеть, уводить и получать.

----------


## An-Z

а "спарку" всётаки жалко! :cry: 

2SergM:  8) "Еврейский вопрос"  вы знаете гораздо глубже, чем проблемы вертолётостроения.. :lol:

----------


## airwolf

Спарку действительно жалко..... :(  Теперь у "Стрижей новый строй-ведущий Авраменко. Завтра поеду в Кубинку надеюсь застать тренировки.

----------


## Дилетант

*Россияне считают авиацию самым комфортным, дорогим и опасным видом транспорта - ВЦИОМ*

Безусловным лидером пассажирских перевозок в России остается автомобильный транспорт - услугами автобусов и маршрутных такси пользуется большинство граждан (82%), причём 57% - часто. На втором месте - железнодорожный транспорт, которым пользуются 64% россиян, из них 46% - 1-2 раза в год. Такие данные публикует Всероссийский центр изучения общественного мнения (ВЦИОМ) на основании результатов опроса, проведенного в 46 регионах России.

Авиационные и водные перевозки охватывают меньшее число респондентов - 15% и 13% соответственно. Причём, как правило, такие путешествия опрошенные позволяют себе 1-2 раза в год, а доля постоянных пользователей не превышает 1-2%.

Самый безопасный, согласно общественному мнению, вид транспорта - железнодорожный; положительную оценку его безопасности дают 70% опрошенных, из них 15% считают этот вид транспорта "безусловно безопасным".

Наибольшие страхи у респондентов вызывает авиация - 84% опрошенных полагают, что такие путешествия опасны, в их числе 33% - что "очень опасны". Водный транспорт также имеет негативный баланс оценок - 39% воспринимают его как безопасный способ передвижения, 44% - как опасный. Уровень безопасности автомобильного транспорта оценивается неоднозначно -: 48% считают его безопасным, 50% - опасным.

Комфортными все эти виды транспорта считает большинство респондентов (65-77%). Самое большое число отзывов "безусловно комфортный" получает авиационный транспорт - 36%, тогда как железнодорожный, автомобильный и водный виды - по 19-21%. Негативные отклики реже всего звучат в адрес авиационных перевозок (11%), чаще всего по поводу автомобильного транспорта (23%).

С финансовой точки зрения самые недоступные для опрошенных - авиационные перелёты - 84% респондентов считают их слишком дорогими для себя. Стоимость железнодорожных и автомобильных путешествий вполне демократична - 62-65% опрошенных считают их не дешёвыми, но и не слишком дорогими, а 9-12% -дешёвыми. Затраты на водные поездки затрудняется оценить почти треть опрошенных - 29%, среди остальных преобладает мнение, что этот вид транспорта им "не по карману" (43%).

В опросе приняли участие 1600 человек. Статистическая погрешность не превышает 3,4%.

Постоянный адрес новости: www.regnum.ru/news/692558.html

----------

